# GROW YOUR HAIR WITH L-CYSTEINE & EGGS CHALLENGE!



## Irresistible (Jul 10, 2008)

*This is a NEW Egg and L-Cysteine Challenge! *

This has been done here before. (although maybe not both together) Lets do it again ladies!!!! It works!!!! 

**Diet**
*For this Challenge You will need to eat at least 2 eggs a day. They can be boiled or scrambled or poached or whatever. I personally will be doing Boiled eggs. This will provide you with Whole Protein and L-Cysteine! 

**Supplement (s)**
*You may also take a L-Cysteine supplement up to 500mg a day if you like! Dont forget to take your Vitamin C (1,500 mg) and B complex 50 or 100 with it for optimal results! Also be sure you are getting plenty of protein in your diet(The Eggs help with this) or taking a 'complete' protein supplement along with your L-cystein!  You might want to start slow on this if you have never taken it before just to see how you do. *(note: if you are taking a hair vitamin it might already have this in it, also if you are taking garlic you are already getting some l-cysteine)*

**Topical*- Weekly or Every Other Week Egg hair treatmens! Pick One or Alternate them if you like *

*1. Hot Oil massages with Egg & Honey*
Oh yeah! This is really a nice mix to do a hot oil head massage. This will give a new life to brittle hair. Mix 1 tbsp. honey, 1 egg yolk, 1/2 tsp. almond oil and 1 tbsp. yogurt. Apply on hair and keep for 30 min. Wash hair with shampoo or Conditioner. You may wish to lightly warm the Oil *not hot* but if you dont that will also be fine too! 

*2. Hot Oil massages with Egg & Olive Oil*
 You can try Olive oil with an egg. To also help hair growth.
4 tablespoons of olive oil and an egg, mix well. Spread over hair and keep it for half an hour. As usual rinse and use shampoo or use Conditioner. you may warm the Oil if you like

*3. Natural homemade Protein treatment:*
Beat 1 egg and add slowly 1 tsp of olive oil (or any other pure natural oil of your choice). Apply it on hair and keep for 10 to 15 minutes. Apply shampoo or CW and rinse well. This is good for all types of hair

When doing any of these treatments use a plastic hair baggy and/or a warm wet towel for better absorption! 

* Note: if  you will be doing any of the Egg Treatments weekly leave the treatment on for 10-15 minutes. If doing them every other week leave on for 20-30 minutes. Please leave  all other Protein Treatments and Conditioners out of your regimen while doing these egg treatments as they will provide your hair with plenty of protein!! We dont want protein Overload! Do not leave them in for longer than what is suggested to be on the safe side with this * 

*Note: None of these Egg Hair Treatments are suggested to use with heat such as under a dryer etc.  (we dont want to cook the eggs on our hair ladies)*

**Technical Information**
L-CYSTEINE - Amino acid peptide bond constructing up to 18% of your hair that provides strength, shine and structure.* Cysteine increases hair shaft diameter and hair growth density. * Foods high in Cysteine include eggs, muscle protein, garlic, onions, Brussells sprouts, broccoli, cauliflower, beans and milk.   At least 500 mg. of this keratin-forming amino acid must be taken each day to even have an effect on hair.  Cysteine is a powerful cell defender that acts as an antioxidant and also contains sulfur, known as nature's beauty mineral.  A deficiency in sulfur is characterized by atrophied sebaceous glands which lubricate the scalp from the Essential Fatty Acids. Vitamin C in two and one-half times the amount of Cysteine, Vitamin B-6, and co-action of all 22 amino acids provide optimum use of L-Cysteine. In order for Cysteine to be effective it must synergistically work with ALL other aminos. A missing amino acid is like a missing building block that collapses the entire structure.


*This is safe, easy, inexpensve and effective!!! who is up for the challenge to get your hair growing?*

Check in and let us know how you plan to incorporate eggs into your diet daily, what egg treatments you will be doing on your hair and how often, and what supplements you will be taking!

Then simply ,Check in regularly to let us know how its going! 

This Challenge Begins Tomorrow July 11th (but you can join anytime) and we will update our progress 8 weeks from now! So get started with a 'before pic'

* Ladies it would be really helpful to document your progress with pictures so try to take your 'before' pic as soon as you can so that when we update you have that pic to compare with the pic you take when the challenge is completed, showing your real actual growth progress *

 *Happy Egg Hair Growing Ladies!* 


Eta: I had a problem taking this plus an antibiotic, it litterally felt like my stomach was BURNING from HELL! Please check with your doc on all your meds while taking this! I am fine now but NEVER went through nothing like that before it was very painful! The antibiotic I took was Doxycycline for a throat infection from a bad cold, and laryngitis!


----------



## Choklatekiss79 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey Iris,

I'm in.  Will only eating the whites of the egg work?  I hate egg yolks.  I'll suck it up though if it will make that big of a difference. I probably will pass on the supplement too because I'm taking so many others (msm, spirulina, multi, b complex, flax, omeg 3-6-9).

Thanks!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 10, 2008)

Choklatekiss79 said:


> Hey Iris,
> 
> I'm in.  Will only eating the whites of the egg work?  I hate egg yolks.  I'll suck it up though if it will make that big of a difference. I probably will pass on the supplement too because I'm taking so many others (msm, spirulina, multi, b complex, flax, omeg 3-6-9).
> 
> Thanks!



The whites would be fine if we can find out somehow if thats the part of the egg that is the primary source of the protein and l-cysteine. Other wise you might have to suck it up! hehe

Your supplements sound good too! You can just eat the eggs if you like. Are you going to do any hair treatments as well?


----------



## shortyluv (Jul 10, 2008)

o0o0o im  already taking l-cystine for cognetive memory...been a couple of days. i had no idea it was good for hair too! the egg tx seems pretty good.  honeyand egg... i wont mind trying that for hot oil tx


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 10, 2008)

shortyluv said:


> o0o0o im  already taking l-cystine for cognetive memory...been a couple of days. i had no idea it was good for hair too!



yep it really is! 

I will be starting with eggs and then the egg treatments. I need to order L-cysteine still


----------



## Choklatekiss79 (Jul 10, 2008)

I read that most of the protein is in the whites.  When I cook egs, I always scoop out the yolks. They freak me out.  lol  I'm glad you posted this beacuse I need to find ways to get more protein in my diet regularly. 

Oh, I'm also taking kelp.  It's a great way to supplement the salt that I lack in my diet....I also hear it's great for the hair.  hehe  

But yes, I'm going to do the egg and olive oil treatment.  How often would you recommend doing it?


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm in!!! I'm already taking L-Cysteine 500mg and I think I'll try the egg and olive oil treatment tomorrow!! Cool challenge!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 10, 2008)

Choklatekiss79 said:


> I read that most of the protein is in the whites.  When I cook egs, I always scoop out the yolks. They freak me out.  lol  I'm glad you posted this beacuse I need to find ways to get more protein in my diet regularly.
> 
> Oh, I'm also taking kelp.  It's a great way to supplement the salt that I lack in my diet....I also hear it's great for the hair.  hehe
> 
> But yes, I'm going to do the egg and olive oil treatment.  How often would you recommend doing it?



 @ the yolks freaking you out! Well you can just do the whites then girl. How are you doing them? Scrambled?

I think the egg/olive oil ,can be done along with the rest of your regimen ,  safely weekly, if your worried about protein then every other week for 20-30 mintues, so for weekly treatments just leave it in for the 10-15 minutes instead of the half hour . I'm gonna do them weekly and only leave it on for 10- 15 minutes. 

*NOTE*
*while doing this challenge be sure you skip all other strong protein treatments*


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 10, 2008)

danigurl18 said:


> I'm in!!! I'm already taking L-Cysteine 500mg and I think I'll try the egg and olive oil treatment tomorrow!! Cool challenge!



oh cool! how long have you been taking it?


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 10, 2008)

I been taking it for about a month... I have seen a little extra growth but i think that the egggs will put me over the edge


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

danigurl18 said:


> I been taking it for about a month... I have seen a little extra growth but i think that the egggs will put me over the edge



yeah , that will give you whole protein,  and for your hair,  the treatments! 

are you taking your other vitamins such as a good multi, B complex and Vitamin C? etc


----------



## michaela (Jul 11, 2008)

Can i join this Challenge?
Ive been taking Flinstone Vits too!

I will Do the Eggs... (Starting Tomorrow)


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm a vitamin junkie... I take Flintstones, Flaxseed oil, L-Lysine, Grape Seed Extract, and Vit B Complex


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> Can i join this Challenge?
> Ive been taking Flinstone Vits too!
> 
> I will Do the Eggs... (Starting Tomorrow)



yeah I'm gonna add the everbody's name to the first post once there is more of you!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

danigurl18 said:


> I'm a vitamin junkie... I take Flintstones, Flaxseed oil, L-Lysine, Grape Seed Extract, and Vit B Complex



oh ok, well its said you need plenty of Vitamin C with this for optimal benefit you might want to add that too, your doing good with the rest and especially the B complex for this!


----------



## Choklatekiss79 (Jul 11, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> @ the yolks freaking you out! Well you can just do the whites then girl. How are you doing them? Scrambled?
> 
> I think the egg/olive oil ,can be done along with the rest of your regimen , safely weekly, if your worried about protein then every other week for 20-30 mintues, so for weekly treatments just leave it in for the 10-15 minutes instead of the half hour . I'm gonna do them weekly and only leave it on for 10- 15 minutes.
> 
> ...


 
Cool thanks!  As for my eggs, I will scamble them with a little cheese pepper, and seasoned salt or make an egg white omlet with cheese, red peppers, green peppers, onions, mushrooms, spinach, and any other veggie I can find stuffed inside.  Girl, it's heaven in a skillet.  I'm getting hungry thinking about it.  

Also, Starbucks makes a REALLY good reduced fat turkey bacon sandwich that I pick up most mornings.  It has eggs (come to think of it, it's the whole egg erplexed), 2 strips of turkey bacon (that I usually pick off, but shouldn't), and reduced fat cheese on a multi grain english muffin.  It's convenient and inexpensive (about $3.00) and delicious.  I couple that with a vinti green tea and that's my breakfast during the week 90% of the time.

I will incorporate the egg and olive oil this weekend before my scheduled wash.  I can't remember the last time I did a protein treatment. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

Choklatekiss79 said:


> Cool thanks!  As for my eggs, I will scamble them with a little cheese pepper, and seasoned salt or make an egg white omlet with cheese, red peppers, green peppers, onions, mushrooms, spinach, and any other veggie I can find stuffed inside.  Girl, it's heaven in a skillet.  I'm getting hungry thinking about it.
> 
> Also, Starbucks makes a REALLY good reduced fat turkey bacon sandwich that I pick up most mornings.  It has eggs (come to think of it, it's the whole egg erplexed), 2 strips of turkey bacon (that I usually pick off, but shouldn't), and reduced fat cheese on a multi grain english muffin.  It's convenient and inexpensive (about $3.00) and delicious.  I couple that with a vinti green tea and that's my breakfast during the week 90% of the time.
> 
> ...



now I'm hungry!  Sounds like you got this covered!


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 11, 2008)

I just started yesterday taking 2,000 mg a day.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> I just started yesterday taking 2,000 mg a day.



 2,000mg? Thats alot aint it? but ok so are you in this too?

u gonna eat eggs? cause you need plenty of whole protein for the l cysteine.  & are you gonna do the egg treatments topically?


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 11, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> 2,000mg? Thats alot aint it? but ok so are you in this too?
> 
> u gonna eat eggs? cause you need plenty of whole protein for the l cysteine.  & are you gonna do the egg treatments topically?



Im in. That amount was taken by some ppl on here in another thread (ill try to fing it). I'll see about the eggs.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Im in. That amount was taken by some ppl on here in another thread (ill try to fing it). I'll see about the eggs.



ok cool! let me know

also let me know if 2,000 works for you over the next few days too as far as any side effects or anything


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 11, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> ok cool! let me know
> 
> also let me know if 2,000 works for you over the next few days too as far as any side effects or anything



sure thing.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=10257&highlight=cysteine


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> sure thing.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=10257&highlight=cysteine



oh cool thanks for including that thread!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

This was good information from that thread! Take your Vitamin C ladies! 

Caution:
When taking L-cysteine, N-acetyl-cysteine, or glutathione, it is recommended that three times as much vitamin C should be taken at the same time to prevent these amino acids from being oxidized in the body.

L-cysteine is a conditionally essential amino acid, one of only three sulfur-containing amino acids, the others being taurine (which can be produced from L-cysteine) and L-methionine from which L-cysteine can be produced in the body by a multi-step process. 

L-cysteine is a protein amino acid naturally present in the proteins of life forms. L-cysteine is a sulfur amino acid and contains a sulfhydryl group. Although most cysteine is found in proteins, small amounts of free cysteine are found in body fluids and in plants. The normal diet contributes approximately 1 gram of L-cysteine daily.

L-cysteine is considered a nonessential amino acid, meaning that, under normal physiologic conditions, sufficient amounts of this amino acid are formed from the dietary essential amino acid L-methionine and the nonessential amino acid L-serine via a transsulfuration reaction. L-cysteine is a conditionally essential amino acid under certain circumstances, for example, for preterm infants.

L-cysteine serves as a precursor for synthesis of proteins, glutathione, taurine, coenzyme A and inorganic sulfate. Glutathionine itself has a number of biochemical functions, including maintenance of normal cellular redox state. Certain conditions, e.g. an acetaminophen overdose, can deplete hepatic glutathione, and this can be life-threatening. The antidote to an acetaminophen overdose is L-cysteine, in the delivery form of N-acetylcysteine. The L-cysteine derived from N-acetylcysteine helps to restore hepatic glutathione.


L-cysteine can act as an antioxidant, may prevent liver diseases, and can help to thicken the individual diameters of existing hair if taken regularly. Following ingestion, some L-cysteine is oxidized to L-cystine, and both L-cysteine and L-cystine are absorbed from the small intestine by active-transport processes. L-cysteine absorption is largely sodium-dependent, while L-cystine is absorbed by a sodium-independent transport system. Following absorption, L-cysteine enters the portal circulation, which distributes it to the liver. There, much of it is metabolized to protein, glutathione, taurine and sulfate. L-cysteine, which does not get metabolized by the liver, enters the systemic circulation which distributes it to various tissues of the body.

Although the incidence of cystine renal stones is low, they do occur. Those who form renal stones, particularly cystine stones, should avoid L-cysteine supplements. L-cysteine, like other sulfhydryl-containing substances, could produce a false-positive result in the nitroprusside test for ketone bodies used in diabetes.

There are no reports of overdosage in those taking L-cysteine supplements. However, large doses of L-cysteine are neuroexcitotoxic in several species. Single injections of L-cysteine (0.6-1.5 g/kg) into 4-day-old pups resulted in massive damage to cortical neurons, permanent retinal dystrophy, atrophy of the brain and hyperactivity.

The usual supplemental dosage of L-cysteine is 500 milligrams to 1.5 grams daily. Those who supplement with L-cysteine should drink at least six to eight glasses of water daily in order to prevent cystine renal stones. Some studies indicate that an intake of 3 to 5 grams daily of vitamin C may prevent cystine stones. However, high-dose vitamin C itself may contribute to renal stones in some (see Vitamin C).


N-acetyl-cysteine is the acetylated form of L-cysteine which is more efficiently absorbed and used. It is also an antioxidant that is helpful against viruses. N-acetyl-cysteine has been used as a liver protectant and to break up pulmonary and bronchial mucus. N-acetyl-cysteine can boost glutathione levels in cells. 

Glutathione (gamma-L-glutamyl-L-cysteinyl-glycine) is a peptide (short protein)-like molecule synthesized in the body from the three amino acids L-glutamic acid, L-cysteine, and glycine. Glutathione is one of the body’s most important and powerful antioxidants. A major function of vitamin C is to keep glutathione, L-cysteine, and N-acetyl-cysteine in reduced form so that they can continue to have their powerful free radical quenching effects. 

Even though many published studies show that garlic, selenium, alpha-lipoic acid, L-cysteine and N-acetyl-cysteine can boost cellular glutathione levels, people with health problems may benefit from taking high doses of glutamine. Those with cataracts or liver disease may want to take 500 mg a day of this very potent antioxidant.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jul 11, 2008)

I have been taking L-Cysteine, L-Lysine, SAM-E and Taurine for a few months now

Here's my current list of supplements, I sent this to my trainer.    I have a a growth spurt recently;  My hair is now all WL in the back

Taurine 500mg 
L-Lysine 500 mg   Recommended for lupus
N-Acetyl-L-Cysteine  Recommended for lupus
SAM-E (S-Adenosyl Methionine) 200mg   Recommended for lupus
Calcium Magnesium - 1000 mg of cal, 500 mg of mag
Super Milk Thistle   Recommended for lupus
Ester-C (vitamin C)
THE BEST WOMANS Multivitamin on the market, in my opinion
Green Vibrance in my smoothies


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

oh ok DSylla so your already ahead of the game on this! Do you want to be included and start adding eggs to your diet for whole protein and/or doing topical egg treatments to your hair as well?


DSylla said:


> I have been taking L-Cysteine, L-Lysine, SAM-E and Taurine for a few months now
> 
> Here's my current list of supplements, I sent this to my trainer.    I have a a growth spurt recently;  My hair is now all WL in the back
> 
> ...


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jul 11, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> oh ok DSylla so your already ahead of the game on this! Do you want to be included and start adding eggs to your diet for whole protein and/or doing topical egg treatments to your hair as well?


 
Sure, I'm down 

I'll probaby add eggs to my hair as I don't eat eggs all that much


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

DSylla said:


> Sure, I'm down
> 
> I'll probaby add eggs to my hair as I don't eat eggs all that much



ok glad to see your in!


----------



## Neroli (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm in!  I just ran out of beloved keraphix and don't have to touchup for another 2 months, sooooo, here's my plan (always subject to change, of course!):


beat whole egg into condish or mix with ayurvedic powders when hair needs protein


eat at least 1 egg a day -- love whole eggs any style (except raw!) so this should be easy.  I say one, cuz if I go whole day without getting near an egg, which can happen, I can always gag now a boiled egg for late nite snack . . . -- I'll try to do 2, but I'm committing to one a day -- is this alright?


already take a C-complex powder, plus my B-complex has C, so I'm covered there


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

Neroli said:


> I'm in!  I just ran out of beloved keraphix and don't have to touchup for another 2 months, sooooo, here's my plan (always subject to change, of course!):
> 
> 
> beat whole egg into condish or mix with ayurvedic powders when hair needs protein
> ...



Girl 1 is fine too.  I just said two cause I dunno it seemed like a good amount  but yeah one is fine too-your still getting a dose of whole protein-and l cysteine 

ok cool so your in too! This is gonna bring growth! are you gonna take the l-cysteine too?


----------



## Neroli (Jul 11, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Girl 1 is fine too.  I just said two cause I dunno it seemed like a good amount  but yeah one is fine too-your still getting a dose of whole protein-and l cysteine
> 
> ok cool so your in too! This is gonna bring growth! are you gonna take the l-cysteine too?



Well, I'm out here in the wilds of west africa so don't think I can find any l-cysteine, but chicken egs are all ova the place for less than $1. And its all "free range organic" cuz no supermarkets (but's another thread. . .) LOL!

Perhaps when I get back stateside in september to re-stock up on stuff, I'll look for it -- I think my B-complex has some l-cystine already (gotta check that) and I'm learning to EAT my vitamins whenever possible -- its more fun than swallowing yet another pill.  I already take daily:

B-Complex 100 plus C
C-Complex powder
MSM powder
Silica
Biotin


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

Neroli said:


> Well, I'm out here in the wilds of west africa so don't think I can find any l-cysteine, but chicken egs are all ova the place for less than $1. And its all "free range organic" cuz no supermarkets (but's another thread. . .) LOL!
> 
> Perhaps when I get back stateside in september to re-stock up on stuff, I'll look for it -- I think my B-complex has some l-cystine already (gotta check that) and I'm learning to EAT my vitamins whenever possible -- its more fun than swallowing yet another pill.  I already take daily:
> 
> ...



oh ok then girl your good to go! Especially on the eggs  With the MSM your getting some sulfur and I think with the Biotin too (not sure on that one totally) You could also take Garlic as a substitute, not as much, but at least its another way to add more l-cysteine naturally! Your good on the Supplements! Do you take a Multi too? That would be good to add as well!


----------



## Neroli (Jul 11, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> oh ok then girl your good to go! Especially on the eggs  With the MSM your getting some sulfur and I think with the Biotin too (not sure on that one totally) You could also take Garlic as a substitute, not as much, but at least its another way to add more l-cysteine naturally! Your good on the Supplements! Do you take a Multi too? That would be good to add as well!



OK, garlic all over the place too, what we eat is grown right here in the yard, so I'll just start increasing my intake.  My DH eats fresh garlic all day long (uuummmm, we gonna have to do major restock on some altoids!).  They pickle garlic and I haven't tried, but might now.   

Nah, I don't take a multi cuz *think* getting everything else by eating pretty fresh all the time here.  Getting tons of A from fresh fruits so don't need to supplement there.  I take the C powder to facilitate the MSM but getting lots of C in fruits too.  Of course D from natural exposure (I sunblock like a MAD woman!).  Minerals from the huge amount of fish and chicken (all fresh, free range, organic and very cheap!).  

I do iron with C for one week during menses and get extra calcium in my C-complex everyday.  I think I'm covered, but won't sleep on the multi when I'm restocking . . .


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

Neroli said:


> OK, garlic all over the place too, what we eat is grown right here in the yard, so I'll just start increasing my intake.  My DH eats fresh garlic all day long (uuummmm, we gonna have to do major restock on some altoids!).  They pickle garlic and I haven't tried, but might now.
> 
> Nah, I don't take a multi cuz *think* getting everything else by eating pretty fresh all the time here.  Getting tons of A from fresh fruits so don't need to supplement there.  I take the C powder to facilitate the MSM but getting lots of C in fruits too.  Of course D from natural exposure (I sunblock like a MAD woman!).  Minerals from the huge amount of fish and chicken (all fresh, free range, organic and very cheap!).
> 
> I do iron with C for one week during menses and get extra calcium in my C-complex everyday.  I think I'm covered, but won't sleep on the multi when I'm restocking . . .



Girl yeah you are covered! ok then your ready to go! 

[email protected] the altoids! but yes that will give you your extra l-cysteine!  At least your DH is used to it and wont mind you eating it haha. I bet he is really healthy too!


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm down for this challenge.  I know when I was doing Body For Life for weightloss I ate "egg whites" several times a day.  This is when my hair was at its best. 

Good Challenge, thanks Iris


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

Tigget75 said:


> I'm down for this challenge.  I know when I was doing Body For Life for weightloss I ate "egg whites" several times a day.  This is when my hair was at its best.
> 
> Good Challenge, thanks Iris



Cool welcome aboard! I'll be starting to add everybody's name on the front page later today

are you going to take l-cysteine too? and are you doing any of the egg treatments?


----------



## ajenee (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Iris,


I would like to join also. I am currently taking l-cysteine. So a challenge will just help me to stay on my regi.

Here is the list of my current vits.

L cysteine
Vitamin C 1000 mgs
MSM
I am only taking 500 mgs a day of l cysteine and I want to increase to 1000mgs. But I don't want to over do it.  I don't really like eggs that much but I will try to increase those also. I am on a total body makeover mission. eta: I may start up on silica again. I've been kinda slacking. HHG ladies


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

ajenee said:


> Hi Iris,
> 
> 
> I would like to join also. I am currently taking l-cysteine. So a challenge will just help me to stay on my regi.
> ...



hey girl! Cool welcome to the challenge.  You should consider taking B complex along with it  Also 3x the amount of l-cysteine for the Vitamin C , so go up to 1500mg.  how long have you been taking it? The eggs are good for adding whole protein to your diet which also helps the L-Cysteine work better, so if you dont eat eggs, get other sources of protein in your diet, also consider taking a whole protein supplement. The reason Eggs are suggested is because they are perfect in that they are whole protein with nothing missing


----------



## Neith (Jul 11, 2008)

Checking in... sorta  

I hate eggs!!! 

I plan on adding l-cysteine and vitamin C to my daily supplements.  I'll get my butt down to the store probably on Mon or Tue.

Might even try eating some egg whites for breakfast a few times week.  I can tolerate those sometimes.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

Neith said:


> Checking in... sorta
> 
> I hate eggs!!!
> 
> ...



cool Neith cant wait to see you grow! 

do you take b complex already? if not grab them too


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 11, 2008)

Mmmmm. I may be in!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jul 11, 2008)

What brand of L-Cystiene is best? I think I want to join this challenge I have all the other vitamins, cept L-Cystiene...


----------



## Neith (Jul 11, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> cool Neith cant wait to see you grow!
> 
> do you take b complex already? if not grab them too



Yep, I take them.
FREAKED me out when my pee pee turned neon yellow  

but no other complaints.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

redliz81 said:


> Mmmmm. I may be in!



come on in with us! 

whats your plan of action?


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

Neith said:


> Yep, I take them.
> FREAKED me out when my pee pee turned neon yellow
> 
> but no other complaints.



hehe bright yellow pee gotta love it! its the only way my pee has been for years! B's are good for so many things including your hair anyway. But it also works synergistically with the L-Cysteine! yup

so your good to go!


----------



## ajenee (Jul 11, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> hey girl! Cool welcome to the challenge. You should consider taking B complex along with it  Also 3x the amount of l-cysteine for the Vitamin C , so go up to 1500mg. how long have you been taking it? The eggs are good for adding whole protein to your diet which also helps the L-Cysteine work better, so if you dont eat eggs, get other sources of protein in your diet, also consider taking a whole protein supplement. The reason Eggs are suggested is because they are perfect in that they are whole protein with nothing missing


 

I just started taking them about 2 wks ago. Someone bumped a thread from a while ago so I figured I would give it a shot. Thanks for the info on the vit c I will increase that as well. I really don't like eggs plus I am so lazy in the mornings ( I hate getting out of bed), but I will go to the store and get some eggs this evening. I am almost apl and I am hoping to make it by my 1 yr anv.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

tsmith said:


> What brand of L-Cystiene is best? I think I want to join this challenge I have all the other vitamins, cept L-Cystiene...



I'm going to be looking into ordering mine , I would suggest a well known brand like KAL, TWIN LABS etc. not sure if those exact brands make it, but lets go with a reputable manufacturer! If its a well known brand or top brand it should be fine!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

ajenee said:


> I just started taking them about 2 wks ago. Someone bumped a thread from a while ago so I figured I would give it a shot. Thanks for the info on the vit c I will increase that as well. I really don't like eggs plus I am so lazy in the mornings ( I hate getting out of bed), but I will go to the store and get some eggs this evening. I am almost apl and I am hoping to make it by my 1 yr anv.



oh ok , so your still brand new kinda sorta! cool! 

try to do the eggs as much as you can, some is better than none, if not take a whole protein supplement


----------



## ajenee (Jul 11, 2008)

double post


----------



## PassionFruit (Jul 11, 2008)

I wont be joining this challenge but wanted to add ( along with my wishes of good luck) that I bought a Cystine treatment and plan to use it twice a week for 60 days and hope for results

http://www.nexxus.com/hair_care_bra...ystine_Treatment_fine_fragile_thinning_2.html


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

PassionFruit said:


> I wont be joining this challenge but wanted to add ( along with my wishes of good luck) that I bought a Cystine treatment and plan to use it twice a week for 60 days and hope for results
> 
> http://www.nexxus.com/hair_care_bra...ystine_Treatment_fine_fragile_thinning_2.html



good luck for your way of getting cystine too!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> good luck for your way of getting cystine too!



well actually its L-Cysteine we are going after, L Cystine is different


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> well actually its L-Cysteine we are going after, L Cystine is different



oh and also with the eggs you still get l cystine and all other amino acids! Because its whole protein!  A cheaper way to go and it covers them all 

although I'm sure that product from Nexxus is good in own right for its own reasons


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Jul 11, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Cool welcome aboard! I'll be starting to add everybody's name on the front page later today
> 
> are you going to take l-cysteine too? and are you doing any of the egg treatments?


 

Yes i will be taking L-Cysteine, as well as the egg treatments in moderation.  My hair is sensitive to protein.  I have used eggs on my hair before and loved the feel afterwards, but I got too excessive w/ those treatments and had a reverse effect of protein overload.

But egg white omelet is the best meal of choice for me, boiled eggs are convenient but they STANK!! .


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jul 11, 2008)

Iris, is your regimen the same or have you added anything new?

Tia


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

Tigget75 said:


> Yes i will be taking L-Cysteine, as well as the egg treatments in moderation.  My hair is sensitive to protein.  I have used eggs on my hair before and loved the feel afterwards, but I got too excessive w/ those treatments and had a reverse effect of protein overload.
> 
> But egg white omelet is the best meal of choice for me, boiled eggs are convenient but they STANK!! .



how often did you do the treatments and what did they consist of and how long did you leave them on that lead to the overload? I'm asking because I want some idea of how much is ok or how much might be too much-knowing every head is different-just trying to keep this in a safe margin for everyone

so do you think weekly treatments for 10-15 minutes or every other week for 20-30 minutes might be too much, if so we need to adjust that for the challenge. I have never done this so I need to know, I figured my estimates were pretty safe, barring any other protein use, but I would value your input


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

tsmith said:


> Iris, is your regimen the same or have you added anything new?
> 
> Tia



Everything is the same besides trying some new conditioners lately

I want to try this though, that would be new


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Jul 11, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> how often did you do the treatments and what did they consist of and how long did you leave them on that lead to the overload? I'm asking because I want some idea of how much is ok or how much might be too much-knowing every head is different-just trying to keep this in a safe margin for everyone
> 
> so do you think weekly treatments for 10-15 minutes or every other week for 20-30 minutes might be too much, if so we need to adjust that for the challenge. I have never done this so I need to know, I figured my estimates were pretty safe, barring any other protein use, but I would value your input


 
Well come to mention it I was doing the treatment for about an hour or overnight and then using a protein based conditioner.  So I think that may have lead to the overload.  Now that I been on the board and researching better maintenance I realize i was doing too much

What I did w/ the eggs was, I would take two eggs put in olive oil, no specific measurment and added a little conditioner and slapped on a bag.

 What I will do now is just take 1 egg, mix in olive oil and massage.  I think 20 mins once a week would be good w/ a bag of course for deeper penetration.  As long as I follow up w/ moisturizing conditioner and try to keep the other protein products out.  

Does this sound ok?

BTW
Vitamins I am currently taking

Multi-Vitamin pak for women...not sure of all ingredients
MSM
Alta Silica
Omega 3 6 9
B Complex
Digestive Enzyme...better absorbtion of vitamins and proteins
Recently started back on "Great Hair" vitamins

Now I will add the L-Cysteine

Hope this isn't too much.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

Tigget75 said:


> Well come to mention it I was doing the treatment for about an hour or overnight and then using a protein based conditioner.  So I think that may have lead to the overload.  Now that I been on the board and researching better maintenance I realize i was doing too much
> 
> What I did w/ the eggs was, I would take two eggs put in olive oil, no specific measurment and added a little conditioner and slapped on a bag.
> 
> ...


ok so we are on track then .....yay! wanna make sure nobody has any protein problems. So I will keep it as it is and just add 'use a baggy' 

I think your regimen is fine. Check your hair Vitamin to see if it has any L cysteine in it and if so how much? and add Vitamin C @ 3x the amount of L Cysteine


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok will do...

how often are we updating?  

I think taking pictures from the beginning and throughout are is another tip just to keep focus and see the results.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

Tigget75 said:


> Ok will do...
> 
> how often are we updating?
> 
> I think taking pictures from the beginning and throughout are is another tip just to keep focus and see the results.



This is true! taking pics would really help to document of course! So the ladies that are up to that and want to document should start with a beginning pic now. let me add that to the front page too


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm gonna take my 'before' pic tonight or tomorrow. I hope this can push some more hair out of my head 

if this doesnt nothing will!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

Tigget75 said:


> Ok will do...
> 
> how often are we updating?
> 
> I think taking pictures from the beginning and throughout are is another tip just to keep focus and see the results.



I'm thinking of an update in 2 or 3 months I couldnt decide which one lol

you ladies are free to let me know what you think would be best


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Jul 11, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> I'm thinking of an update in 2 or 3 months I couldnt decide which one lol
> 
> you ladies are free to let me know what you think would be best


 
Since I'm so impatient I think every 2mth/8wks is good for me.  I will take my pics to night.

I have a isolated area that is recovering from going bald, its fuzzied in almost where I can grab it & hold it....no near enough to make a pony or anything like that.  This is an area I will definitely be able to measure if its working for sure.  

I had mentioned this prob a while back, and got awesome suggestions and since then have been workin' it.  So we will see.

Great Post today Iris...like you said anything to push more hair out of my head...


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

Tigget75 said:


> Since I'm so impatient I think every 2mth/8wks is good for me.  I will take my pics to night.
> 
> I have a isolated area that is recovering from going bald, its fuzzied in almost where I can grab it & hold it....no near enough to make a pony or anything like that.  This is an area I will definitely be able to measure if its working for sure.
> 
> ...



ok 8 weeks it is then! I am sure this will help, staying consistent is the key! This is said to also make the hair thicker so thats another thing we are going to see


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

for anyone else that might want to join in on this challenge

Check in ladies


----------



## naturalgurl (Jul 11, 2008)

Iris, you are awesome! I use egg whites as a protein deep condish. I think I'll give this challenge a try since my hair and raw eggs are old friends! Nice to see you around!


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Iris!!

You can add me to this challenge. I was just reading about L-Cysteine last week while looking for ways to thicken up my ultra thin, fine hair.

So here is my plan of action..

1. I will start off with the egg and olive oil treatment weekly, con-wash and then deep condition under a dryer for 30 minutes.

2. Since I love eggs this should be easy. I usually only eat egg whites but to maximize the benefits I'll eat the whole egg. I will eat two eggs (scrambled, in an omelet, boiled or with tuna) daily.

3. Vitamins I take
   a.biotin (2000 mg)
   b. multi vitamin
   c. silica (880 mg)
   d. flaxseed (2 x 1200mg)   

4. I will add
  a. L-cysteine (500mg)
  b. Vitamin c (1500 mg)
  c. B-complex

I really wanted to drop the silica and pick up msm. Do you think this is too much? I will have to go pick up the L- cysteine but I will have it by next week.

I'm *egg-cited* about this challege


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 11, 2008)

I took my vitamin and I ate my 2 eggs today...


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 11, 2008)

CICI24 said:


> I took viviscal and it is actually one of the only supplements that improved my hair growth I recieved an inch a month. But what I noticed is after the second month I would ony get 1/2 inch the effects wore off just like with all supplements. At first my results were immediate. You only need to take 500 mg of cysteine 2 times a day for growth results at least 8 to 10 hours apart. I took the cysteine about 2 years ago and my hair was growing 1/2 inch a week but I had to stop because it started to making me abnormally dehydrated. You should not take single amino acids no longer then 4 weeks at a time then try and take a 4 week break.




Found this.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Found this.


Yeah thats why we have to increase our protein intake with whole protein by Eggs or Supplement or both for the l-cystein to work best it needs the other amino acids to go with it.  So for me I will be doing both, eggs, and supplement. Thank you for sharing that! 



danigurl18 said:


> I took my vitamin and I ate my 2 eggs today...


 your off to a good start , a head start even 



The Savvy Sistah said:


> Hi Iris!!
> 
> You can add me to this challenge. I was just reading about L-Cysteine last week while looking for ways to thicken up my ultra thin, fine hair.
> 
> ...



[email protected] Egg-cited , that was too cute! Your plan of action sounds complete and like your ready to go, for now I think you should hold off on the MSM as this will also give you sulfur as well as whole protein, or you could still add it just start out in small amounts as you go



naturalgurl said:


> Iris, you are awesome! I use egg whites as a protein deep condish. I think I'll give this challenge a try since my hair and raw eggs are old friends! Nice to see you around!


Glad to see your in!  are you going to be adding l-cysteine supplementation as well?

We are doing this by coming at from three angles
1 topically- hair treatments with eggs -giving it a healthy dose of whole protein and l-cysteine
2. Diet, increased and regular whole protein intake by way of eggs, and/or supplementation with a whole protein supplement
3 Supplement , by taking 500mg of L-Cysteine, along with the other vitamins it needs for maximum benefit, vitamin C and B complex. 

any of you can do this any way you choose,but I think covering all three bases will give the maximum result!


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 11, 2008)

I love boiled eggs and this is a great excuse to eat them everyday, but don't "they" say that you shouldn't have too many yolks per week? Anyone?


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

Supergirl said:


> I love boiled eggs and this is a great excuse to eat them everyday, but don't "they" say that you shouldn't have too many yolks per week? Anyone?



Supergirl I have never heard it , I can eat the whole egg with no problems but many are just eating the white, they said thats where the protein is in the egg anyway. You could do that some of the time if you like -maybe others will chime in with more info

I plan to eat the whole egg-so I hope it will be ok too


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 11, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Supergirl I have never heard it , I can eat the whole egg with no problems but many are just eating the white, they said thats where the protein is in the egg anyway. You could do that some of the time if you like -maybe others will chime in with more info
> 
> I plan to eat the whole egg-so I hope it will be ok too



A boiled egg just isn't as delicious without its yolk.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 11, 2008)

Supergirl said:


> A boiled egg just isn't as delicious without its yolk.



Thats how I feel, I LOVE boiled eggs! hehe


----------



## shortyluv (Jul 11, 2008)

The yolk of the egg is high in cholesterol, and eating the  whites are your best bet. I prefer to eat the whole egg scrambled anyway. i ue to eat eggs every other day bu my tast for eat wasnt the same. im going to use som on my hair though. 

What's a really good multi vitamin to take? and wont get stuck in my throat??


----------



## Neroli (Jul 12, 2008)

shortyluv said:


> *The yolk of the egg is high in cholesterol*, and eating the  whites are your best bet. I prefer to eat the whole egg scrambled anyway. i ue to eat eggs every other day bu my tast for eat wasnt the same. im going to use som on my hair though.
> 
> What's a really good multi vitamin to take? and wont get stuck in my throat??



Yep to the bolded part.  But I also thought that *they* have now concluded that the cholesterol in eggs are actually the GOOD ones and no need to avoid.

I remember for a minute there *they* were saying anyone with high cholesterol should avoid egg yolks, but now have revised that maybe egg yolks might actually help bring down high cholesteral because the good cholesterol can counteract the bad stuff in the body.  IDK.

It's like now butter is better than margarine.  *sign*  And we have learned that some fats are actually good and eating them can help you balance or even reduce your weght (omega fatty acids) when back in the day "all oils/fats" were bad.  And now also got to worry about whether its transfatty, unsaturated, saturated, fatty . . . *sign*

Sorry for going totally OT!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 12, 2008)

Neroli said:


> Yep to the bolded part.  But I also thought that *they* have now concluded that the cholesterol in eggs are actually the GOOD ones and no need to avoid.
> 
> I remember for a minute there *they* were saying anyone with high cholesterol should avoid egg yolks, but now have revised that maybe egg yolks might actually help bring down high cholesteral because the good cholesterol can counteract the bad stuff in the body.  IDK.
> 
> ...


No! Thank you! because from my understanding your totally right!

btw I used Organix Coconut and it has Egg White Protein , so I guess that was my start! will eat 2 boiled eggs today! and I'm ordering the L-cystein today too and some other stuff!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 12, 2008)

shortyluv said:


> The yolk of the egg is high in cholesterol, and eating the  whites are your best bet. I prefer to eat the whole egg scrambled anyway. i ue to eat eggs every other day bu my tast for eat wasnt the same. im going to use som on my hair though.
> 
> What's a really good multi vitamin to take? and wont get stuck in my throat??



Well Neroli already cleared up the myth about cholesterol , I guess the myth dies hard! Eggs are also one of the only foods you can eat, offering you 'whole' protein 

you could take liquid! that would be the surest bet regarding your concern


----------



## Neroli (Jul 12, 2008)

Okay.  Did my first egg treatment today and my hair is feeling GREAT.  I needed to clarify so here is what I did.

1.  massage scalp with emu + rosemary oil this morning then put in bun while doing errands

2.  nexxus aloe rid 'poo once

3.  nexxus therapee 'poo once

4.  one whole egg beaten into 1/2 cup mayonaise and apply to hair, cover with plastic and leave on 10 minutes -- rinse thoroughly

5.  nexxus humectress + honey + olive oil + hyaluronic + glycerin, mix well and apply to hair, cover with plastic, then towel over plastic and leave on 1 hour -- rinse thoroughly

6.  apply leave-ins, oil, serum and hang loose to air dry -- my hair is off the hook -- feels strong and soft!  Thanks for challenge Iris . . .

I don't "program" my protein, just use more or less or none, depending on how hair feels but normally gotta do a deep protein condish like this about once a month.  I plan to do an ayurvedic co-wash next week . . .

Oh, ummmm, haven't eaten any eggs since took the challenge -- just can't seem to get at one -- but will have some for breakfast tomorrow . .  .


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 12, 2008)

Neroli said:


> Okay.  Did my first egg treatment today and my hair is feeling GREAT.  I needed to clarify so here is what I did.
> 
> 1.  massage scalp with emu + rosemary oil this morning then put in bun while doing errands
> 
> ...


Cool your off to a good start! Better than me even! I have the eggs just need to eat the eggs and put them on my hair (well the Organix was a good substitute for now). I wil eat 2 boiled eggs before bed , I do love them anyway. placing my order for the l-cysteine and amino acids tonight too  should have it in the next several days, and its on and poppin! I'm wondering if this could take me past where Ive been forever now! Will be cool to find out. 

your welcome girl, this is totally effective, safe and will pay off!


----------



## Neroli (Jul 13, 2008)

This morning, my egg hair still feeling strong and soft and I'm leaving it in the loose I slept in and off to breakfast, I smell eggs cooking out there. . .


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 13, 2008)

Neroli said:


> This morning, my egg hair still feeling strong and soft and I'm leaving it in the loose I slept in and off to breakfast, I smell eggs cooking out there. . .



Hehe, Neroli! I'm all over it too! I'm bout to get my two eggs as well! welp we well be having some  'eggstra' thick growing hair real soon! 

My hair is feeling wonderful from that egg white protein in the Coconut Conditioner too 

I feel really good about this Challenge for me and others that join! I know its going to be effective and its safe too! and finally I found something I can do safely , without worry, to try to boost my growth ,Ive been wanting to do something like this!


I'm keeping the commitment and look forward to the pay off! I'm glad your with me Neroli! lots of ladies are doing this on my hair group! when this is completed I'm going to include their progress here too (with their permission). I'm happy to see the ladies that are jumping on this! This is going to be a good thing! I'm glad I decided to do this and dang I'm just really looking forward to the results! 

how are you other ladies doing getting started on this?


----------



## Neroli (Jul 13, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Hehe, Neroli! I'm all over it too! I'm bout to get my two eggs as well! welp we well be having some  'eggstra' thick growing hair real soon!
> 
> My hair is feeling wonderful from that egg white protein in the Coconut Conditioner too
> 
> ...



Yep, especially to bolded.  I like simple, inexpensive and easy to stick with and this one is it.   I like that we can do both internal nutrition boost (love eating me some eggs anyhow!) AND external treatments for little or nothing . . .

Also, I've gotten waaay too lazy about my hair and this challenge is motivating me -- like, I hadn't done a good pre 'poo massage recenntly -- usually just do it kinda blah blah and move on,    but yesterday, in anticipation of my eggstravagent treatement, I actually added the rosemary to the emu and spend some quality time massaging with head upside down -- now, I haven't had energy to do all that in, well, months. . . 

Sooooo, this has *stimulated* my interest in my hair again -- pun intended!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 13, 2008)

Neroli said:


> Yep, especially to bolded.  I like simple, inexpensive and easy to stick with and this one is it.   I like that we can do both internal nutrition boost (love eating me some eggs anyhow!) AND external treatments for little or nothing . . .
> 
> Also, I've gotten waaay too lazy about my hair and this challenge is motivating me -- like, I hadn't done a good pre 'poo massage recenntly -- usually just do it kinda blah blah and move on,    but yesterday, in anticipation of my eggstravagent treatement, I actually added the rosemary to the emu and spend some quality time massaging with head upside down -- now, I haven't had energy to do all that in, well, months. . .
> 
> Sooooo, this has *stimulated* my interest in my hair again -- pun intended!


It is really motivating me too! And I so lack in motivation cocerning my hair and have for a long time now! for shame!  I just ate three eggs and my daughter did too! Girl, In two -three months we will have some extra thick, strong, noticable hair growth 

I also have some NAC here and found out its pretty much the same. I might just start taking it instead of waiting on my order of l-cysteine! I'm also going to take a whole protein amino acid supplement. I'm coming at this from every angle!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 13, 2008)

The orginal Egg thread started by Peachtree

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=10345


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 13, 2008)

i took my vitamin and had my eggs!!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 13, 2008)

danigurl18 said:


> i took my vitamin and had my eggs!!





go danigurl! 


anybody take their before pics? I have recent ones, so I dont really need to, but if you dont ,  consider taking one so we can really see what this does! 

stay consistent ladies! if you need to check in here to get some motivation from some of us please do so!


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Jul 13, 2008)

1. Where is everyone  getting the L-Cysteine from? Are you going to take the 500 mg amount?

2. I don't understand the other supplements that have to be taken as well. If I take 250mg of L-Cysteine, I take three times as much vitamin C? And a quarter of the B complex? I guess I'm trying to understand the ration in which it's most effective.

Thank you!!

I also want to add that I want to do this challenge but I have a weave in!!  I'm taking it out at the end of the month so maybe I can do the egg treatments then.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 13, 2008)

tuffCOOKiE said:


> 1. Where is everyone  getting the L-Cysteine from? Are you going to take the 500 mg amount?
> 
> 2. I don't understand the other supplements that have to be taken as well. If I take 250mg of L-Cysteine, I take three times as much vitamin C? And a quarter of the B complex? I guess I'm trying to understand the ration in which it's most effective.
> 
> ...



I will be getting mine from online, I usually order from vitaminlife.com or puritanspride.com  I meant to do it yesterday but never got to it, I have to place an order for other things as well though.  But I am sure this wouldnt be hard to find in a vitamin/health food store either! 

as far as the other vitamins the should be taken , the reason is its been said that this is what will give you 'optimal' benefit of the l-cysteine.  Just like many vitamins/minerals work together this is the case with l-cysteine.  Its said that 2 1/2 times the amount of Vitamin C is best, I just rounded that up to 3x's. Its said the B6 is needed for optimal benefit, well I know that all the B vitamins work together so I suggest a  B complex so that your getting them all as B6 needs the other B's as well. I suggested Balanced B 50 or 100 because the B's are always best taken in the Balanced formulas.  Also taking just one Amino Acid alone,  would not work when you need the other Amino's to go with it, thus upping your 'whole protein' in your diet  (eggs provide that plus its a good source of l-cysteine) also possibly adding a whole protein supplement is suggested for people who would want even more whole protein if its not prevalent in their diet.  Thus all of this working together giving the l-cysteine the environment it needs to work best in. 

I wont be taking l-cysteine at 500mg right away, I will be starting at a lower amount as I suggested for anyone taking this the first time , as is the case for me, just to be safe and to see how you react to it first. although it should be fine, its best to try anything new this way. 

you can start with the rest  of the challenge and then do the egg treatments when you take the weave just like you said, that will be fine,  and in the meantime you will still be getting the other benefits. 

welcome to the challenge and any more questions you might have,  just ask, hope this helped clear it up for you some!

enjoy the challenge and all the benefits to come!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 13, 2008)

anyone else wanna come aboard this challenge before we really get rolling with it! let me know!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 14, 2008)

2 boiled eggs *yum yum*

took my vitamins,  I still gotta make that order, might have to hold off till next week, because putting it all together its going to be a bigger order than I thought

I'm still gettin my eggs tho!


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Jul 14, 2008)

Today is my offiical start day!

I ate two egg whites and I'm going to run out to the health food store today and buy my other stuff. I can't wait for an order through the mail because I'm too impatient.  

I need to wait another week to do my protein treatment, but when I do I'll also take a picture so I can chart my progress.

I estimate that I will use 15 eggs per week (2 each day + 1 each week for protein treatment).

I can't wait to start seeing progress!!!


----------



## AngelDoll (Jul 14, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> anyone else wanna come aboard this challenge before we really get rolling with it! let me know!


 
Ooooh me, me count me in. I don't know how I missed this.

I just need to figure out how to incorporate  it in my ayurvedic regime. Any suggestions will be helpful.


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Jul 14, 2008)

I did eggs all weekend, I love it.  However I had a bit of a problem, my mom was about to cook dinner--meatloaf & cornbread....mmm.  Well anyway she started mixing the ingredients and got down to the eggs, and next thing I hear her yelling, THERE IS NO MORE EGGS!!!  .  Well techniqually there was they were just hard boiled...lol.  So I had to go borrow a couple of eggs from the neighbors house.  Gots to stock up today.  

I started one of my daughters on the Eggs challenge, to eat them anyway, and she is hoping for more hair growth.  I really jacked up her hair when she was younger.  She had such pretty hair as a baby, wavy all on its own, and one day I let a cousin of mine talk me into putting a relaxer on her hair, she was about 4.....i know i know i know....bad mistake, and she has been paying for it ever since.  Her hair has grown out long since we did that, but it breaks so easily.  She didn't need a relaxer at all, it was just so thick I couldn't stand combing it.  I was young and didn't know any better


So whooo hooo, thank God for LHCF, its a struggle but we will get there.  So we both will do this challenge together, and I have asked for her forgiveness.  She's 14 and I still relax her hair but just twice a year, I really wish she would go natural, but her she don't want to ruin her image.  I did my other 2 daughters hair back then too, when they were young, but haven't had any issues w/ them.  Still wrong to do, but it survived.

So we are both on the Eggs challenge, but I don't know about her taking the supplements, so for now we will do the Eggs, both topical and internal.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 14, 2008)

Tigget75 said:


> I did eggs all weekend, I love it.  However I had a bit of a problem, my mom was about to cook dinner--meatloaf & cornbread....mmm.  Well anyway she started mixing the ingredients and got down to the eggs, and next thing I hear her yelling, THERE IS NO MORE EGGS!!!  .  Well techniqually there was they were just hard boiled...lol.  So I had to go borrow a couple of eggs from the neighbors house.  Gots to stock up today.
> 
> I started one of my daughters on the Eggs challenge, to eat them anyway, and she is hoping for more hair growth.  I really jacked up her hair when she was younger.  She had such pretty hair as a baby, wavy all on its own, and one day I let a cousin of mine talk me into putting a relaxer on her hair, she was about 4.....i know i know i know....bad mistake, and she has been paying for it ever since.  Her hair has grown out long since we did that, but it breaks so easily.  She didn't need a relaxer at all, it was just so thick I couldn't stand combing it.  I was young and didn't know any better
> 
> ...



Girl I know! I just had got eggs and started this challenge and had to get some more last night. I'm trying to get my daughter aboard too, at least some eggs some of the time if I could get her to do it would be cool, I would like to see if it shoots hair out her scalp too 

aww dont, well try not to go too far with the guilt with her hair, thank God he made our hair to recover, I do wholeheartedly believe this challenge will help her, the egg treatments and ingesting the protein , so I'm glad you could do this for her and with her, also I had to fight with my daughter to take her vitamins ,but she suddenly got serious and stayed committed and you should see her hair now , a very remarkable difference in 18 months after her botched self relaxer, I posted about it with pics before. Try to at least get her to take a multiple daily if you can. Glad she could be on the challenge with you 

Take pics of her hair before and after if you can too


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 14, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> Ooooh me, me count me in. I don't know how I missed this.
> 
> I just need to figure out how to incorporate  it in my ayurvedic regime. Any suggestions will be helpful.


oh it so cool to have you aboard AngelDoll!

as far as your Ayurvedic Regimen, as long as none of it is protein you could safely do the egg treatments, if not you could just do the other parts of the challenge with eating the eggs and the supplements 

This might take your hair to your booty if it aint there already


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jul 14, 2008)

i think we all are going to get nice growth spurts


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 14, 2008)

The Savvy Sistah said:


> Today is my offiical start day!
> 
> I ate two egg whites and I'm going to run out to the health food store today and buy my other stuff. I can't wait for an order through the mail because I'm too impatient.
> 
> ...



 Welcome aboard!

yeah I wish I didnt have to wait to get an order but I already found out , out here in the boonies with the horses and the mountains there aint much, I  would have to drive into the city , by the time I make myself do that an order would be here. 

So if we buy the 18 count egg carton, thats perfect for a week. Thank you for counting that out cause I hadnt even done that yet 

I need double if I wanna fight with my daughter to do this, and I am trying!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 14, 2008)

DSylla said:


> i think we all are going to get nice growth spurts



most definitely Dsylla. I'm so happy because I really needed some kind of boost if I ever wanted to get my hair past where it is now,  I had everything covered already but this area, so this is perfect for me to fit in with everything else


----------



## Neroli (Jul 14, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> Ooooh me, me count me in. I don't know how I missed this.
> 
> I just need to figure out how to incorporate  it in my ayurvedic regime. Any suggestions will be helpful.




Welcome aboard!!!!!

I do ayurvedic pretty frequently and intend to rotate treaments -- I wash once a week and use poo like once a month and then ayurvedic all other times.  My usual regimen, very roughly of course is, protein once a month when I poo (which will now be eggs!!!) and then vedic (henna, indigo, shakakai & amla) the rest of the time. . .


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Jul 14, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Girl I know! I just had got eggs and started this challenge and had to get some more last night. I'm trying to get my daughter aboard too, at least some eggs some of the time if I could get her to do it would be cool, I would like to see if it shoots hair out her scalp too
> 
> aww dont, well try not to go too far with the guilt with her hair, thank God he made our hair to recover, I do wholeheartedly believe this challenge will help her, the egg treatments and ingesting the protein , so I'm glad you could do this for her and with her, also I had to fight with my daughter to take her vitamins ,but she suddenly got serious and stayed committed and you should see her hair now , a very remarkable difference in 18 months after her botched self relaxer, I posted about it with pics before. Try to at least get her to take a multiple daily if you can. Glad she could be on the challenge with you
> 
> Take pics of her hair before and after if you can too


 

awww there is hope..

yep we are taking the pics tonight, and I have had her on multi-vitamins for a couple of months, and from her new growth her very loose waves are back.  They are just waving, I'm getting sea sick....  But those danged split ends are killing me.  Thanks for the support Iris, your a Godsend.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 14, 2008)

Tigget75 said:


> awww there is hope..
> 
> yep we are taking the pics tonight, and I have had her on multi-vitamins for a couple of months, and from her new growth her very loose waves are back.  They are just waving, I'm getting sea sick....  But those danged split ends are killing me.  Thanks for the support Iris, your a Godsend.



aww sweetie! no I think its very cool we can all do this together! I'm glad you got her started on a multiple . I cant wait to see her progress too!

we are all gonna be so sick of eggs but lovin our hair 

If you can talk her into it , try to give her a good trim before starting this so that some of the ends are off and not breaking so much so the progess will show more! 

the egg treatments will probably help tremendously with the breaking/dry ends too


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jul 14, 2008)

I can do the eggs but as for taking more pills I am taking enough, I am already taking Bamboo Silica alternating with Horsetail, Coconut Oil, Msm, and my prenatals.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 14, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> I can do the eggs but as for taking more pills I am taking enough, I am already taking Bamboo Silica alternating with Horsetail, Coconut Oil, Msm, and my prenatals.



well what you could do if you like is just add an amino acid supplement and not take the extra l-cysteine, that would give you the l-cysteine with whole protein still. Protein is very important to your health and hair, and if by chance your not gettting enough in your diet-then it would be worth it  and it wouldnt work against anything your doing already.  just enhance it

eta: even if you choose to just do the eggs, that would be fine too, its still going to add protein and l-cysteine to your diet and hair


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jul 14, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> well what you could do if you like is just add an amino acid supplement and not take the extra l-cysteine, that would give you the l-cysteine with whole protein still. Protein is very important to your health and hair, and if by chance your not gettting enough in your diet-then it would be worth it  and it wouldnt work against anything your doing already. just enhance it
> 
> eta: even if you choose to just do the eggs, that would be fine too, its still going to add protein and l-cysteine to your diet and hair


 
Hmm is there a powder version of this supplement, basically I don't like taking pills in the first place and I don't want to add more, but I would like to reach my goal of APL by December.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 14, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> Hmm is there a powder version of this supplement, basically I don't like taking pills in the first place and I don't want to add more, but I would like to reach my goal of APL by December.


yes there are powered protein drinks. you could try that. I dont think they have powdered l-cysteine though
you could do a powder protein drink, and eat your eggs giving a good amount of protein and follow the egg treatment plan for your hair as well


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 14, 2008)

Also could alll of you guys vote on the thread when you get a chance there is no reason we should be at four stars

just someone wanting to bring us down a notch


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jul 14, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> yes there are powered protein drinks. you could try that. I dont think they have powdered l-cysteine though
> you could do a powder protein drink, and eat your eggs giving a good amount of protein and follow the egg treatment plan for your hair as well


 

Okay hopefully I don't sound too blond here but, I already drink protein after working out. Are you saying put it in my hair, or just drink it, because if I just need to drink it I'm cool with that!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 14, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> Okay hopefully I don't sound too blond here but, I already drink protein after working out. Are you saying put it in my hair, or just drink it, because if I just need to drink it I'm cool with that!



oh if your already drinking protein your cool then girl  nah just put the egg treatments on your hair and eat them and your straight!


----------



## Isis (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm still eating my eggs, one or two each day.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 14, 2008)

Isis said:


> I'm still eating my eggs, one or two each day.




yay Isis! go girl!

I'm trying to go with two a day , sometimes three


----------



## AngelDoll (Jul 14, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> oh it so cool to have you aboard AngelDoll!
> 
> as far as your Ayurvedic Regimen, as long as none of it is protein you could safely do the egg treatments, if not you could just do the other parts of the challenge with eating the eggs and the supplements
> 
> This might take your hair to your booty if it aint there already


 
I will let one of the egg treatments replace my deep conditioner. I can start eating the eggs today, but I will have to get my vitamins tomorrow. Hopefully I can find everything locally and not have to order the 
L-cysteine online. 

Girl, you are so funny, I think still have about an inch or two before I at full WL. Hopefully this will givr my hair that extra boost that it needs.




DSylla said:


> i think we all are going to get nice growth spurts


 
I certainly hope so. 

OT: Your hair is gorgeous.



Neroli said:


> Welcome aboard!!!!!
> 
> I do ayurvedic pretty frequently and intend to rotate treaments -- I wash once a week and use poo like once a month and then ayurvedic all other times. My usual regimen, very roughly of course is, protein once a month when I poo (which will now be eggs!!!) and then vedic (henna, indigo, shakakai & amla) the rest of the time. . .


 
Thanks, I am thinking about deep conditioning with one of the egg treatments. Maybe it won't be too much protein since I have not tried henna yet. I'm scared it may change the color of my hair.


----------



## MonaRae (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm in!  This sound like a plan that will actually deliver and I need all the help I can get.  I will starting either Friday or Saturday since I need to stock up.  I can't wait to start!!!!!


----------



## Neroli (Jul 15, 2008)

Had an omelet with 4 eggs scrambled with cheese for lunch, followed by raw almonds for dessert.  I think I may even lose a few pounds if I keep this up.  Uummmm, can really really afford to lose a few. . .

I'm dreaming of my lunch tomorrow, adding tomatoes to the omelet with cheese


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 16, 2008)

MonaRae said:


> I'm in!  This sound like a plan that will actually deliver and I need all the help I can get.  I will starting either Friday or Saturday since I need to stock up.  I can't wait to start!!!!!



Welcome aboard!

I do believe it will deliver, safely and totally effectively too

I cant place my order till later this week so I'm a little behind some of ya'll. still eating my eggs though


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 16, 2008)

Neroli said:


> Had an omelet with 4 eggs scrambled with cheese for lunch, followed by raw almonds for dessert.  I think I may even lose a few pounds if I keep this up.  Uummmm, can really really afford to lose a few. . .
> 
> I'm dreaming of my lunch tomorrow, adding tomatoes to the omelet with cheese



oh wow your making sure you get your eggs the delicious way arent ya?

very creative! sounds yum!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jul 16, 2008)

This is my second day, I've been making 2 egg omelettes with Swiss chard, basil, garlic and ham. Also I have some Hair, skin and nails vitamins in my cupboard that I found and it has 200mg of l-cysteine. So I guess I could add one more pill to my cocktail, since I didn't have to buy it.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 16, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> This is my second day, I've been making 2 egg omelettes with Swiss chard, basil, garlic and ham. Also I have some Hair, skin and nails vitamins in my cupboard that I found and it has 200mg of l-cysteine. So I guess I could add one more pill to my cocktail, since I didn't have to buy it.


Ya'll sure are creative with your eggs, I'm just doing boiled so far

yeah you could do that , that would be fine

I cant wait to get mine!


----------



## january noir (Jul 16, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> *I have not tried henna yet. I'm scared it may change the color of my hair*.


 
Hi AngelDoll   Yes, henna will change the color of your hair; it's supposed to.  Henna alone will give you red tones.  To get black or dark brown tones, you do a 2-step process; henna first, then indigo OR you add indigo mix to your henna mix.  HTH


----------



## AngelDoll (Jul 16, 2008)

january noir said:


> Hi AngelDoll  Yes, henna will change the color of your hair; it's supposed to. Henna alone will give you red tones. To get black or dark brown tones, you do a 2-step process; henna first, then indigo OR you add indigo mix to your henna mix. HTH


 
january noir, thank you. I think I will wait awhile on trying henna, I still need to do more research. Off the read the henna thread.


----------



## AngelDoll (Jul 16, 2008)

I started eating my eggs today. Iris and I are in the same boat, I am not very creative with my eggs either. I ate two boiled eggs sliced on top of a garden salad today for lunch. For the time being, I will eat boiled eggs too.

I have not started with the vitamins yet. I will go shopping for them this weekend.


----------



## AngelDoll (Jul 16, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> january noir, thank you. I think I will wait awhile on trying henna, I still need to do more research. Off the read the henna thread.


 
OMG, that henna thread is 248 pages:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=87256


----------



## january noir (Jul 16, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> OMG, that henna thread is 248 pages:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=87256


 
I know.  I read it all and then some when I decided to do my own henna treatments.  I even took notes.   I have a Cliff Notes version that I PM'd to someone.  It's my technique (very simple), but I will send to you if you want.


----------



## AngelDoll (Jul 16, 2008)

january noir said:


> I know. I read it all and then some when I decided to do my own henna treatments. I even took notes. I have a Cliff Notes version that I PM'd to someone. It's my technique (very simple), but I will send to you if you want.


 
Thank you so much, please do.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 17, 2008)

3 Eggs scrambled this time yay! a variation!

can make my order over the weekend too


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 17, 2008)

I ate my eggs and took my vitamin!!!


----------



## AngelDoll (Jul 18, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> 3 Eggs scrambled this time yay! a variation!
> 
> can make my order over the weekend too


 
I ate two boiled eggs yesterday and one boiled this morning.

I still need to get the L-cysteine, I can't find it at Wal-Mart or Walgreens. Where are you ordering yours from?


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm having an egg and cheese sandwhich this morning, my first egg product this week .  I'll step it up next week

but i've been getting protein from hemp milk

I've stepped up my ester c to 2000mg a day. (mostly because people are sneezing and hacking around me... trying not to catch that mess)


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 18, 2008)

DSylla said:


> I'm having an egg and cheese sandwhich this morning, my first egg product this week .  I'll step it up next week
> 
> but i've been getting protein from hemp milk
> 
> I've stepped up my ester c to 2000mg a day. (mostly because people are sneezing and hacking around me... trying not to catch that mess)



Hey DSylla with the pretty hair!

yeah try to get some eggs in more, because they are a high dose of l-cysteine  as well as the whole protein, you could still your hemp milk with the eggs too, that would be really good! yeah keep your  Vitamin C levels up mama, it helps with the L-cysteine anyway and good for your immune like you said anyway


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 18, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> I ate two boiled eggs yesterday and one boiled this morning.
> 
> I still need to get the L-cysteine, I can't find it at Wal-Mart or Walgreens. Where are you ordering yours from?



hey Angeldoll I cant wait to see how your hair grows with this 

I usually order from puritanspride.com or vitaminlife.com

both good sites to order from

I will be getting to my order this weekend, be sure you take your b complex, vitamin c and keep your protein up, I'm gonna take an amino acid supplement with this too


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 18, 2008)

danigurl18 said:


> I ate my eggs and took my vitamin!!!



you go Danigurl! I cant wait to see what this does for us all!


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 18, 2008)

I took my vitamin but I will be eating my eggs when I go to lunch


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Jul 18, 2008)

Ate my eggs this morning.  So far everyday.  I try to keep them boiled ready 2 eat.

My daughter was excited, she came and flopped down on my bed, and said moma I think the eggs "ARE" making my hair grow.  She said I can't feel my scalp and I can feel waves.  Well I parted her hair, and sure enough _sea_ waves I am so glad she is sticking w/ this.  Her younger and older sister constantly tease her about how long their hair is comparative to hers.  Well I told them when she was younger, she had a wavier grade and it _was_ long.  She's gettin there.  

As for my hair....one day at a time


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 18, 2008)

Tigget75 said:


> Ate my eggs this morning.  So far everyday.  I try to keep them boiled ready 2 eat.
> 
> My daughter was excited, she came and flopped down on my bed, and said moma I think the eggs "ARE" making my hair grow.  She said I can't feel my scalp and I can feel waves.  Well I parted her hair, and sure enough _sea_ waves I am so glad she is sticking w/ this.  Her younger and older sister constantly tease her about how long their hair is comparative to hers.  Well I told them when she was younger, she had a wavier grade and it _was_ long.  She's gettin there.
> 
> As for my hair....one day at a time



aww I'm really excited for her, I know what its like to go through hair trauma with your daughter, whew do I ever! 

Your hair is going to see a marked difference too , just watch! 

your one of the ones taking the l-cysteine too right? geesh my brain-I cant remember


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 18, 2008)

who all got their before pics done?

I'm just using the pics I took a couple weeks or so before starting this


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 18, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> I ate two boiled eggs yesterday and one boiled this morning.
> 
> I still need to get the L-cysteine, I can't find it at Wal-Mart or Walgreens. Where are you ordering yours from?


 

i get mine from the Vitamin Shoppe


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Jul 18, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> aww I'm really excited for her, I know what its like to go through hair trauma with your daughter, whew do I ever!
> 
> Your hair is going to see a marked difference too , just watch!
> 
> your one of the ones taking the l-cysteine too right? geesh my brain-I cant remember


 
I haven't ordered them yet...I went to Akins Health store to see if I could fine them, and couldn't.

I think I am gonna check GNC, if not I will order from online today.

And I took pics last night, since I am gonna Henna my hair.  So I will used those to compare results.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 18, 2008)

Tigget75 said:


> I haven't ordered them yet...I went to Akins Health store to see if I could fine them, and couldn't.
> 
> I think I am gonna check GNC, if not I will order from online today.
> 
> And I took pics last night, since I am gonna Henna my hair.  So I will used those to compare results.



ok! cool sweetie!


----------



## AngelDoll (Jul 18, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> hey Angeldoll I cant wait to see how your hair grows with this
> 
> I usually order from puritanspride.com or vitaminlife.com
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, I will order l-cysteine from puritans pride. I already have the b-complex, multi vit, and vit c, which I will start taking this evening.

Maybe I missed something, why are you going to take an amino acid supplement?



Irresistible said:


> who all got their before pics done?
> 
> I'm just using the pics I took a couple weeks or so before starting this


 
I have not taken any pics to show length since May. I did not plan on straightening my hair again until October. Would it be okay to just stretch a section of hair to show starting length? 



danigurl18 said:


> i get mine from the Vitamin Shoppe


 
Thanks, I am ordering from Puritan's Pride.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 18, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> Maybe I missed something, why are you going to take an amino acid supplement?
> 
> 
> 
> I have not taken any pics to show length since May. I did not plan on straightening my hair again until October. Would it be okay to just stretch a section of hair to show starting length?


Oh because its best to make sure your getting plenty of the other Amino Acids with the L-Cysteine,  they all work together, its ok to take more of one , just gotta make sure your getting the others- like when you eat the eggs, they are high in L-Cysteine but they are also whole protein-containing all the other amino acids too. So you can get it from your diet if its high in protein , but my thinking is it would be best to add a supplement

how ever you want to do your pic would be fine, all that matters is that it shows the progress in the end girl!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 19, 2008)

Its the weekend ladies, get your eggs eatin up , take those supplements and use an egg treatment in your hair!  

and thats an order!

haha

I still need to place my order , dang it, I will get to it for sure this weekend tho!


----------



## MonaRae (Jul 19, 2008)

I started this morning and I can't wait to see the results!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 19, 2008)

MonaRae said:


> I started this morning and I can't wait to see the results!



 yay MonaRae, I cant wait either girl!


----------



## AngelDoll (Jul 19, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Oh because its best to make sure your getting plenty of the other Amino Acids with the L-Cysteine, they all work together, its ok to take more of one , just gotta make sure your getting the others- like when you eat the eggs, they are high in L-Cysteine but they are also whole protein-containing all the other amino acids too. So you can get it from your diet if its high in protein , but my thinking is it would be best to add a supplement
> 
> how ever you want to do your pic would be fine, all that matters is that it shows the progress in the end girl!


 
Okay, thanks.

Another question, do you think it will be alright to take a garlic tablet along with the other vitamins, or is that too much? 

Sometimes I think that I am just getting too much information from this board.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 19, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> Okay, thanks.
> 
> Another question, do you think it will be alright to take a garlic tablet along with the other vitamins, or is that too much?
> 
> Sometimes I think that I am just getting too much information from this board.



That would be fine sweetie, I'm taking one daily too


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm eatin 4 boiled eggs after seeing that tailbone thread


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 20, 2008)

I just got my hair in kinky twists so I can see the growth better!!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 21, 2008)

God help me to keep eating these eggs!

must eat eggs must eat eggs!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 21, 2008)

danigurl18 said:


> I just got my hair in kinky twists so I can see the growth better!!



Thats cool danigurl!


----------



## michaela (Jul 21, 2008)

I love eating Eggs (eating them everyday)But the Craziest Thing happend this morning Idk What Happend lol but um i did not think it was possible to Burn eggs??
YES they were Burnt!!!!
Idk What i was Doing oh i forgot about them as i was on lhcf
They Were BURNT BOILED EGGS!

Note To self NEVER Cook and Be on LHCF Big NONO for Readers Like me


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 21, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> I love eating Eggs (eating them everyday)But the Craziest Thing happend this morning Idk What Happend lol but um i did not think it was possible to Burn eggs??
> YES they were Burnt!!!!
> Idk What i was Doing oh i forgot about them as i was on lhcf
> They Were BURNT BOILED EGGS!
> ...



 Yeah the yolks turn grey right? I need to do my eggs right now! Before I forget!


----------



## michaela (Jul 21, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Yeah the yolks turn grey right? I need to do my eggs right now! Before I forget!


 

LoL Please DO I was Looking Foward to those Eggs!


----------



## january noir (Jul 21, 2008)

Do some ladies worry about cholesterol from eating eggs w/ yolk daily?

I eat eggs, but I remove the yolk and only eat 2-3x a week at most just for a protien source.    I take a daily vitamin + b-complex + biotin (5000 mcg).


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 21, 2008)

january noir said:


> Do some ladies worry about cholesterol from eating eggs w/ yolk daily?
> 
> I eat eggs, but I remove the yolk and only eat 2-3x a week at most just for a protien source.    I take a daily vitamin + b-complex + biotin (5000 mcg).



no because they already proved that eggs got a bad rap with that and its not true about the Cholesterol , Neroli posted about it a few posts back, Ive read the same things on it too

kinda like the same thing they did with some oils and the butter/margerine thing,  they had us thinking eating something that cant even do anything in the body but stick somewhere like plastic was better than butter


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 21, 2008)

*double post*


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jul 21, 2008)

I just can't do the boiled eggs. I have to mask the taste with other stuff, thats why I do omelettes. The only way I can eat boiled eggs is in a salad. Are you guys eating them plain?


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 21, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> I just can't do the boiled eggs. I have to mask the taste with other stuff, thats why I do omelettes. The only way I can eat boiled eggs is in a salad. Are you guys eating them plain?



just with a little Lawry's , I do love them on salads like you though, cant even eat a salad without em , yum!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 21, 2008)

I will try. I'm not sure I can stomach 2 eggs/day. I can definitely do one.

How long is this challenge supposed to last?

I already take both L-Cysteine and L-Cystine!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 21, 2008)

cocoberry10 said:


> I will try. I'm not sure I can stomach 2 eggs/day. I can definitely do one.
> 
> How long is this challenge supposed to last?
> 
> I already take both L-Cysteine and L-Cystine!



It can go on a while, with progress checks at 8 week intervals 

are you taking them with Vitamin C and B Complex? 

you can do one egg a day if you like-thats fine too


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Jul 21, 2008)

Quick update:

Not in favor of what I was trying to accomplish w/ the challenge.  But i trimmed my ends, I couldn't take the ratty look.  I didn't do too much, but I love a more healthier look than an long ratty look.  Not that my hair is anywhere near long, but would rather grow it healthy (looking) rather than damaged long.

I took the before pics of this challenge, so on my date to deliver the results, which will be around Sept 5 (8wks since start) I hope to have gained a little length.

In the meantime I am eatin those eggs, I eat one whole egg, then about 4 w/ just the egg whites.  On a weight loss journey so that extra protein is a plus on both sides.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 21, 2008)

Tigget75 said:


> Quick update:
> 
> Not in favor of what I was trying to accomplish w/ the challenge.  But i trimmed my ends, I couldn't take the ratty look.  I didn't do too much, but I love a more healthier look than an long ratty look.  Not that my hair is anywhere near long, but would rather grow it healthy (looking) rather than damaged long.
> 
> ...


Girl I am one that believes in trimming the ends so I am with you on your decision!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm still doing this egg thing and dong pretty good at sticking with it! 

now just waiting on my l-cysteine


----------



## tocktick (Jul 24, 2008)

interesting thread. when my hair was the longest, thickest and healthiest as a relaxed head, i was eating two eggs for breakfast nearly everyday for a few weeks. i wasn't into supplements for then so i didn't use any. i have the supplement now but don't really take it and i don't eat eggs as much. i think i'll try this unofficially.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 24, 2008)

tocktick said:


> interesting thread. when my hair was the longest, thickest and healthiest as a relaxed head, i was eating two eggs for breakfast nearly everyday for a few weeks. i wasn't into supplements for then so i didn't use any. i have the supplement now but don't really take it and i don't eat eggs as much. i think i'll try this unofficially.



well it for sure works, welcome to the challenge! 

get them eggs eatin up girl!


----------



## AngelDoll (Jul 24, 2008)

Still eating 2 boiled eggs a day. I just have to make myself take the extra vitamins. I am still waiting on my L-cysteine to get here. 

Hoping to see spectacular results!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 24, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> Still eating 2 boiled eggs a day. I just have to make myself take the extra vitamins. I am still waiting on my L-cysteine to get here.
> 
> Hoping to see spectacular results!!!



and that you will girl, I cant wait to see either!


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 24, 2008)

Patiently waiting on my eggs to boil.... How long do you think it will take to see results?


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 24, 2008)

danigurl18 said:


> Patiently waiting on my eggs to boil.... How long do you think it will take to see results?



Not sure but our first check in with progress is going to be eight weeks after the start of this


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 25, 2008)

3 more eggs today 

and many more to go!  

I better be seeing some 'eggstra' growth! 

still need my l-cysteine , but its coming!


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Jul 25, 2008)

Quick Update!!!

I've been eating my 2-3 egg whites per day.

I finally got my L-cysteine! The Vitamin Shoppe was out and when I finally got over there yesterday it was only one bottle left. (I'll order online next time)

So today offically made my first day doing everything and I'm so excited!!! (eggs, l-cysteine, viatmin c, b-complex + my daily multi, biotin & flaxseed oil)

Monday I did my first egg & olive oil treatment and I can't believe how my hair feels. I had less shedding and my hair feels stronger. I let it sit on my hair for 10 minutes and then I followed up with a deep condition with Elasta Qp Dpr-11, olive oil, honey and castor oil for 20 minutes.

I really believe this is what has been wrong with my hair. I assumed protein was bad but with all of those co-washes I believe my protein/moisture balance was off.

Iris, the challenge says that we can do this once a week, do you think this is to much protein for a natural with fine and thin hair like mine?

Overall I'm really excited about this challenge because it's working on the inside and outside. I also have more energy and I think the B-complex has something to do with that. I really want to give myself a solid month of doing everything consistently to see results with my hair.


----------



## ajenee (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi everyone,


Just checking in. I have been doing good on my vits. I am still slacking on the eating eggs part. I haven't eaten any this week, but I went the store and bought a fresh carton. So I will be already to go from this point


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 25, 2008)

The Savvy Sistah said:


> Quick Update!!!
> 
> I've been eating my 2-3 egg whites per day.
> 
> ...


This is really good to hear and yes the B Vitamins are the energy Vitamins but they are also so good for your hair and so much more. I think the egg treatments every week only left on for 10-15 minutes should be fine,  follow up with deep moisturizing and it should work out perfectly , if you like you can also just do it every other week if you feel it would be too much for your hair, but if doing this weekly or bi monthly I think its best to drop all other heavy protein treatments/products and use.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 25, 2008)

ajenee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> Just checking in. I have been doing good on my vits. I am still slacking on the eating eggs part. I haven't eaten any this week, but I went the store and bought a fresh carton. So I will be already to go from this point



eat those eggs mama oke:


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm actually starting to look forward to my eggs now , its like my body wants them or needs them

here is some info I found on egg yolks, for those of you skipping the yolk, it has the most nutrients of the egg

do your own searching on top of this site,  its everywhere
http://www.cholesterol-and-health.com/Egg_Yolk.html


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 26, 2008)

Also found this egg white protein powder for those that might be interested
http://global-nutrition-inc.com/op-051.html


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm taking this eating eggs so seriously , especially after everything I have read,  I aint stopping!

I did a post about how my hair was feeling  called 'so soft so sexy'  because of a combo of products I used, including VS So Sexy, I have to admit it was the bomb! But the sheen I am seeing in my hair, after reading up more on l-cysteine and eggs,  I think might have come from eating up these eggs! it provides a natural sheen , like  a gloss, so I have read!

yay for eggs! I just had two


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh Irresistible, I'm going to eat my eggs this morning. Shoot I want Butt Length soft shiny hair! LOL! I was gonna make a full breakfast this morning but my son only wanted cereal. No use of making all that for just my self.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jul 27, 2008)

The Savvy Sistah said:


> Quick Update!!!
> 
> I've been eating my 2-3 egg whites per day.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah Puritans Pride still has there 3 for 1 sale going on until September. So try them out if you wish.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 27, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> Oh Irresistible, I'm going to eat my eggs this morning. Shoot I want Butt Length soft shiny hair! LOL! I was gonna make a full breakfast this morning but my son only wanted cereal. No use of making all that for just my self.



eat em up girl! 


Eggs are one of the best 'hair foods'


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 27, 2008)

Those of you choosing to leave out the yolk you might want to consider eating them some of the time, there are alot of nutrients and benefits in that yolk too!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd like to join this challenge, but have to find the cord to connect my camera to the computer to load pictures.  When does it end?

I'll take GNC Hair, Skin & Nail vits, a B complex & alpha lipoic acid


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 27, 2008)

I ran out of eggs erplexed so I gotta head to the grocery after work


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 27, 2008)

schipperchow1 said:


> I'd like to join this challenge, but have to find the cord to connect my camera to the computer to load pictures.  When does it end?
> 
> I'll take GNC Hair, Skin & Nail vits, a B complex & alpha lipoic acid



Its going to go on a while , we will be checkin in 8 weeks from the start date of this challenge which was July 11th

Welcome to the challenge

enjoy


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 27, 2008)

danigurl18 said:


> I ran out of eggs erplexed so I gotta head to the grocery after work



I just got more last night, my daughter is even reminding me when I need more


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jul 28, 2008)

I ate one egg yesterday & 1 today, but took my vits.  2 eggs at one time is a lot.  I may have to eat 1 in the morning & 1 at night.  How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 29, 2008)

schipperchow1 said:


> I ate one egg yesterday & 1 today, but took my vits.  2 eggs at one time is a lot.  I may have to eat 1 in the morning & 1 at night.  How's everyone else doing?



I'm sticking with this and taking this very seriously! 

eggs eggs and more eggs!


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Jul 29, 2008)

I am taking my eggs, the L-Cysteine I have yet to get.  Got to get them...uuugh

Well last night I was massaging my head and noticed my hair was thicker.  I mean I couldn't feel my scalp as easily as before.  My mom walked through as I was massaging and noticed my hair, said it looked like it was growing.

I have eaten eggs almost everyday, I have only missed two since this challenge started (I was @ Nationals w/ my daughter, we lost though).  

Last night I had her boil 6 eggs so I could just have some on hand when i was ready, and I get up this morning, and 3 are gone.  Now why would they just eat my eggs, at this point its like eating the last of the cereal and leaving the empty box on top of the fridge....


----------



## J Glazin (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey everyone

So I finally had enough guts to try it out.  Honestly I cant eat the egg almost every day but I dont mind applying eggs and oil on my hair once a week or everyother week.  I tried it last night and my hair feels wonderful.  This morning it was very soft and manageable.  After I rinse the egg and oil I CW.  Im trying the 4 month CW.  So do you t hink I will get the same result if I dont eat the egg


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 29, 2008)

J Glazin said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> So I finally had enough guts to try it out.  Honestly I cant eat the egg almost every day but I dont mind applying eggs and oil on my hair once a week or everyother week.  I tried it last night and my hair feels wonderful.  This morning it was very soft and manageable.  After I rinse the egg and oil I CW.  Im trying the 4 month CW.  So do you t hink I will get the same result if I dont eat the egg



I dont think you will get the exact same result as others eating the eggs, because the eggs are providing high amounts of l-cysteine and whole protein to our diets , and hair, but your hair will still benefit from doing the egg treatments , as you see and felt,  I think anyone can do just parts of this challenge and still see benefit no matter which parts you do.   You could take the supplements and not eat the eggs if you wish,  I am still only doing part of this challenge myself *slaps myself*  But I am going to get to the rest , with a quickness! 



Tigget75 said:


> I am taking my eggs, the L-Cysteine I have yet to get.  Got to get them...uuugh
> 
> Well last night I was massaging my head and noticed my hair was thicker.  I mean I couldn't feel my scalp as easily as before.  My mom walked through as I was massaging and noticed my hair, said it looked like it was growing.
> 
> ...



girl I am still working on getting the l-cysteine too , I have such a big order to make when I order , and other stuff that I have to get that I just held off till the end of this month to place it, I should have just got it when i was going to, before I started finding other things to do with that money ,  but its all good I can place my order in the next couple days for real this time 

I'm so glad to hear you are seeing/feeling such a difference and thats cool that others are noticing it too.  Thats prolly why they ate your eggs 

I hear you on that though because my daughter keeps taking my pre-boiled eggs too  she can make her own but NOOOO she eats mine *hmph*

[email protected] all of us saying 'HEY WHO ATE MY EGGS?"


----------



## Valerie (Jul 29, 2008)

I would like to join unofficially. I want to cut out using supplements in capsule form but use it in powder from, I take 1500 mg Amino acids from Holland and Barratt, but I am looking at taking 90% Protein Powder or Pure Soya Protein Isolate Powder. Also Nature's Plus Hair formula, can be taken in a form of a liquid, known as Nutra Glow Liquid. Nature's Plus Souce of Life Liquid has a good source of B vitamins. Pines Wheatgrass Powder. MSM in powder form. Balanced oil blend, Flaxseed and wheat germ oil over my salads and I want to go back to juicing and blending again.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 29, 2008)

If we're taking a hair vitamin, or mult, and want to take the L-cystein; do we still have to take B-50?


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 29, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> If we're taking a hair vitamin, or mult, and want to take the L-cystein; do we still have to take B-50?



if your hair vitamin or multi has a all the balanced b's then no

B complex is best taken balanced, so if your getting one or two or them in different strengths you might not have enough of the others to help the others absorb and do what they do, they all need each other,  thats why its highly suggested.  I would never suggest just to take one of the B's alone without the rest in a balanced formula,  the better multis and hair vitamins will have them in a balanced formula

so I would say it depends on whats in your multi and hair vitamin in terms of the b's


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 29, 2008)

Valerie said:


> I would like to join unofficially. I want to cut out using supplements in capsule form but use it in powder from, I take 1500 mg Amino acids from Holland and Barratt, but I am looking at taking 90% Protein Powder or Pure Soya Protein Isolate Powder. Also Nature's Plus Hair formula, can be taken in a form of a liquid, known as Nutra Glow Liquid. Nature's Plus Souce of Life Liquid has a good source of B vitamins. Pines Wheatgrass Powder. MSM in powder form. Balanced oil blend, Flaxseed and wheat germ oil over my salads and I want to go back to juicing and blending again.



are you going to eat eggs, take l-cysteine (with the other vitamins needed) or do egg treatments?

you have a good regimen , and the protein powder kind of lines up with the challenge, but we are trying to get a lil extra l-cyteine to our hair internally/externally through eggs and supplements as well as whole protein


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jul 29, 2008)

I got home tonight & realized I hadn't eaten an egg, so I scrambled one up & ate it & took my vits.   I did have a protein shake this am though.  This is really helping me to be more consistent with taking my vitamins.  I will try to find l-cysteine this weekend.  I hope this helps me get to waist by Dec 08.  
For those who are running out of eggs, I started buying the 18 pack, they seem to last a little longer.


----------



## gesibelle2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

wow, I';m in


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 30, 2008)

gesibelle2000 said:


> wow, I';m in



 glad your in  it with us!



schipperchow1 said:


> I got home tonight & realized I hadn't eaten an egg, so I scrambled one up & ate it & took my vits.   I did have a protein shake this am though.  This is really helping me to be more consistent with taking my vitamins.  I will try to find l-cysteine this weekend.  I hope this helps me get to waist by Dec 08.
> For those who are running out of eggs, I started buying the 18 pack, they seem to last a little longer.



Its definitely going to help with growth and health of your hair thats for sure-will be interesting to see where it takes you -and all of us!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 30, 2008)

Does this look balanced to you.....

Vitamin A (as vitamin A palmitate)5,000 IU100%Vitamin C (as ascorbic acid)100 mg167%Vitamin E (as d-alpha tocopheryl succinate)50 IU167%Thiamin (as thiamin HCl) (vitamin B1)10 mg667%Riboflavin (vitamin B2)10 mg588%Vitamin B6 (as pyridoxine HCl)20 mg1,000%Vitamin B12 (as cobalamin)500 mcg833%Biotin500 mcg167%Zinc (as zinc oxide)8 mg53%Copper (as Copper Amino Acid Chelate)2 mg100%Manganese (as manganese carbonate)2 mg100%MSM (methyl sulfonyl methane)250 mg*Comprehensive Mineral Complex (as L-glutathione reduced)2 mg*Cysteine (as L-cysteine hydrochloride)75 mg*PABA (para aminobenzoic acid)50 mg*Burdock Root (Arctium lappa)50 mg*Choline (as choline bitartrate)50 mg*Inositol25 mg*Silicon (as colloidal silicon)20 mg*L-Glutathione2 mg*
*Daily value not established.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 30, 2008)

What about this.....

Vitamin A (as beta carotene)10000 IU200%

Vitamin C (as ascorbic acid)500 mg833%

Thiamin (vitamin B-1) (as thiamine HCl)30 mg2000%

Riboflavin (vitamin B-2)100 mg5882%

Niacin (as niacinamide)30 mg150%

Vitamin B6 (as pyridoxine HCl)10 mg500%

Folate (as folic acid)400 mcg100%

Biotin2000 mcg667%

Pantothenic Acid (as calcium pantothenate)50 mg500%

Zinc (as soy amino acid chelate)5 mg33%

MSM (methylsulfonylmethane)500 mg*

Inositol200 mg*

Choline (as bitartrate)100 mg*

PABA (para-aminobenzoic acid)100 mg*

L-Cysteine (free form amino acid)100 mg*

Glucosamine Sulfate (as aminomonosaccharide) (from bovine cartilage, shark cartilage and/or crustacean shell)50 mg*

Folligen Complex - Standardized Extracts of Ginkgo biloba leaf and saw palmetto berry100 mg*


*Daily value not established.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 30, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Does this look balanced to you.....
> 
> Vitamin A (as vitamin A palmitate)5,000 IU100%Vitamin C (as ascorbic acid)100 mg167%Vitamin E (as d-alpha tocopheryl succinate)50 IU167%Thiamin (as thiamin HCl) (vitamin B1)10 mg667%Riboflavin (vitamin B2)10 mg588%Vitamin B6 (as pyridoxine HCl)20 mg1,000%Vitamin B12 (as cobalamin)500 mcg833%Biotin500 mcg167%Zinc (as zinc oxide)8 mg53%Copper (as Copper Amino Acid Chelate)2 mg100%Manganese (as manganese carbonate)2 mg100%MSM (methyl sulfonyl methane)250 mg*Comprehensive Mineral Complex (as L-glutathione reduced)2 mg*Cysteine (as L-cysteine hydrochloride)75 mg*PABA (para aminobenzoic acid)50 mg*Burdock Root (Arctium lappa)50 mg*Choline (as choline bitartrate)50 mg*Inositol25 mg*Silicon (as colloidal silicon)20 mg*L-Glutathione2 mg*
> *Daily value not established.



That one is not balanced and looks like it might be missing some, not sure because its hard to read like that, dont worry if you take these and an extra B complex balanced with it too,  the reason being the B's are water soluble and they will just come out in your urine,  I believe you would still benefit from taking a balanced on at a seperate time from these other supplements, to make sure your getting them all balanced just to be sure you are getting the most out of them all , and they are all so good for your hair and health , its worth it to make sure your getting the best possible absorption and benefits from all the B's 

see this challenge only called for extra b6 to work with the l-cysteine, but I happen to know you need them all and that hair greatly benefits from them all -so its just an added benefit if anyone adds all the balanced B's to their regimen and you are sure to see/feel the benefit!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 30, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> What about this.....
> 
> Vitamin A (as beta carotene)10000 IU200%
> 
> ...



I'm really surprised they make supplements like this without the B's balanced, its the best possible way to take them period, and taking too much of one can knock out another,  this one is not balanced either.  you will see on the balanced 100 or 50 almost all of them the same amounts,  also the best formula besides balanced is sustained release if you can get that


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 30, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> That one is not balanced and looks like it might be missing some, not sure because its hard to read like that, dont worry if you take these and an extra B complex balanced with it too,  the reason being the B's are water soluble and they will just come out in your urine,  I believe you would still benefit from taking a balanced on at a seperate time from these other supplements, to make sure your getting them all balanced just to be sure you are getting the most out of them all , and they are all so good for your hair and health , its worth it to make sure your getting the best possible absorption and benefits from all the B's
> 
> see this challenge only called for extra b6 to work with the l-cysteine, but I happen to know you need them all and that hair greatly benefits from them all -so its just an added benefit if anyone adds all the balanced B's to their regimen and you are sure to see/feel the benefit!



I really think it would be no problem to continue to take these, but just to be sure your getting all the B's balanced and working together into your body at some point in the day, take a balanced one seperately,  there are no worries because they have no toxicity,  they just excrete in your urine whats not used, but in an unbalanced supplement there is a high chance many of those B's are not getting used because its lacking the other B's that work with them to absorb and it can knock out others.  its always best to take a separate balanced on top of your multi or hair vitamin,  I havent taken a hair vitamin in years but back when I did , I still did the extra B balanced supplement and I have been doing this for years on top of my multi


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 30, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> What about this.....
> 
> Vitamin A (as beta carotene)10000 IU200%
> 
> ...



But I have to say you might be getting two much Vitamin A with taking both of these , and that could be risky because its NOT water soluble its fat soluble,  it might be best for you to only temporarily take both and drop one along the line, this is why I stopped taking hair vitamins because I was getting enough of everything they had in them already seperately. But balanced B's are very important!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 30, 2008)

I am in, I already take 100mg l-Cysteine though not faithfully and I am adding the eating eggs. But I don't really like putting eggs in my hair. Could I do a protein treatment instead for the challenge or maybe aternate?


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 30, 2008)

Prettyeyes said:


> I am in, I already take 100mg l-Cysteine though not faithfully and I am adding the eating eggs. But I don't really like putting eggs in my hair. Could I do a protein treatment instead for the challenge or maybe aternate?



Sure you can do that! Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 30, 2008)

Since I'm scared of too much protein I will do the egg and olive oil after two wks, then two weeks later do Aphogee, then two weeks later egg and oil then I will check my hair before doing any more.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 30, 2008)

Prettyeyes said:


> Since I'm scared of too much protein I will do the egg and olive oil after two wks, then two weeks later do Aphogee, then two weeks later egg and oil then I will check my hair before doing any more.



I think the egg protein is alot less harder than the keratin in Aphogee, and only because I am completely unfamiliar with how that would work out for you,  I would feel more comfortable if you were to just do the egg treatments for the challenge, or just leave them out and use the aphogee as you were already using it if it was working for you,  I would be concerned too about too much protein. Aphogee seems to a harder protein treatment and I dont want you to have any mishaps with this sweetie,  so maybe its best you pick which one you think/know will work for you,  especially if doing it every two weeks would be something new and different for your hair.  Do whatever you feel is best regarding this, just play it safe ok?


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 30, 2008)

Good points. I'm going to think on it for a while before I do anything. because I am only usd to doing aphogee about 4 x's a year and eggs maybe 3x's a year. So, I don't want to overdo it, yet everyone seems to be doing well with extra proteinerplexed


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 30, 2008)

Prettyeyes said:


> Good points. I'm going to think on it for a while before I do anything. because I am only usd to doing aphogee about 4 x's a year and eggs maybe 3x's a year. So, I don't want to overdo it, yet everyone seems to be doing well with extra proteinerplexed



with the eggs and them being a lighter protein , for only 10-15 minutes plus using it with oil, or every two weeks for 20-30 minutes as long as all other heavy proteins are eliminated while doing this should work out fine

its up to you mama!


----------



## trinimonpeaches (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm game on this challenge I will start tomorrow I will get my supplies today.


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Jul 30, 2008)

Eggs anyone?  (Old B.E.T commercial) No my brotha you gots to get yo own...lol

I had my dosage of eggs, still no cysteine yet, but I will 

I went to walmart, and they had this microwave egg cooker thingy-ma-jig, I separate the whites, and then cook them in the microwave which takes about 1 min 30sec.  Its really convenient.  I cook them right before I leave the house for work in the morning, let them cool a minute or two and grab em on the way out the door.

When I boil my eggs I will eat the yolk sometimes, but mostly focus on the whites, since that is the protein source.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 30, 2008)

Tigget75 said:


> Eggs anyone?  (Old B.E.T commercial) No my brotha you gots to get yo own...lol
> 
> I had my dosage of eggs, still no cysteine yet, but I will
> 
> ...


girl did you read those links I posted? There is LOTS in that yolk, lots of good stuff!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 30, 2008)

trinimonpeaches said:


> I'm game on this challenge I will start tomorrow I will get my supplies today.



:welcome3:


let me go get my eggs for today now that I am reminded!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 30, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> That one is not balanced and looks like it might be missing some, not sure because its hard to read like that, dont worry if you take these and an extra B complex balanced with it too, the reason being the B's are water soluble and they will just come out in your urine, I believe you would still benefit from taking a balanced on at a seperate time from these other supplements, to make sure your getting them all balanced just to be sure you are getting the most out of them all , and they are all so good for your hair and health , its worth it to make sure your getting the best possible absorption and benefits from all the B's
> 
> see this challenge only called for extra b6 to work with the l-cysteine, but I happen to know you need them all and that hair greatly benefits from them all -so its just an added benefit if anyone adds all the balanced B's to their regimen and you are sure to see/feel the benefit!


 

Sorry, i don't know what happened.  That's not the way it was when I copied and pasted 

So I would need to take a b-50 anyway?


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 30, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> I'm really surprised they make supplements like this without the B's balanced, its the best possible way to take them period, and taking too much of one can knock out another, this one is not balanced either. you will see on the balanced 100 or 50 almost all of them the same amounts, also the best formula besides balanced is sustained release if you can get that


 
I'm surprised b/c that one was Ultra Hair Plus and i thought they were one of the good ones.

Do you know any good balanced hair or multivitamins?


----------



## Valerie (Jul 30, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> are you going to eat eggs, take l-cysteine (with the other vitamins needed) or do egg treatments?
> 
> you have a good regimen , and the protein powder kind of lines up with the challenge, but we are trying to get a lil extra l-cyteine to our hair internally/externally through eggs and supplements as well as whole protein



I will be eating eggs, also I have decided that I will just use the powder MSM as a rinse, I get enough MSM in hair supplement already. 

Thank you for your help Iris.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 30, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> I'm surprised b/c that one was Ultra Hair Plus and i thought they were one of the good ones.
> 
> Do you know any good balanced hair or multivitamins?





gorgeoushair said:


> Sorry, i don't know what happened.  That's not the way it was when I copied and pasted
> 
> So I would need to take a b-50 anyway?



I'm really surprised they are making them this way too, it not the best way to take them at all

here is an example of what Balanced B 100 looks like (it would be the same for balanced 50 only all of them would be 50)
Thiamin (B1)	 100 mg	6667

Riboflavin (B2)	 100 mg	5882

Niacin (B3)	 100 mg	500

Vitamin B6	 100 mg	5000

Folate,Folic Acid,Folacin	 400 mcg	100

Vitamin B12	 100 mcg	1667

Biotin	 100 mcg	33

Pantothenic acid	 100 mg	1000

I dont prefer this formula , I take the ones with Choline and Inisitol (sp) in them also, I only take capsule form now too, for better absorption makes a world of difference. 

I havent taken hair vitamins for years, but one of the ones I liked was from KAL you could look into that one, its very good! I am not sure if has the B's balanced but because its KAL there is a good chance they are


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 30, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Sorry, i don't know what happened.  That's not the way it was when I copied and pasted
> 
> So I would need to take a b-50 anyway?



I think at some point in your day, you need all the B's balanced to get the full benefit from any or all of them,  so taking them would be best if they arent balanced in your mutli or hair vitamin,  if some of them dont have the others in equal amounts your body wont be able to use them chances are


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 30, 2008)

nevermind I wouldnt take KAL HAIR FORCE now, they changed the formula totally and plus now it has herbs-I dont do herbs, but I'm sure its still a good hair supplement


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 30, 2008)

Valerie said:


> I will be eating eggs, also I have decided that I will just use the powder MSM as a rinse, I get enough MSM in hair supplement already.
> 
> Thank you for your help Iris.



oh ok thats cool! and your welcome and I'm so glad your joining us


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 30, 2008)

here is the KAL information ,this is why I knocked out taking a hair vitamin because if your taking this and a mutli you can get too much of certain things like vitamin A and IRON and copper etc.  and it could cause problems.  

I just started adding the things I wanted individually out of the hair vitamin

Description:	 Hair force® • New Higher Potency Biotin • Enhanced Support with MSM (Methylsulfonylmethane) • Cutting Edge Guaranteed Potency Herbs Saw Palmetto and Centella Asiatica • Essential Minerals and Vitamins for H a i r and Scalp Health • Naturally Pungent Sulphur Bearing Amino Acids • In an ActiSorbTM Base of traditional spices, Ginger, Cayenne, Turmeric, Rosemary and BioPerine® to enhance Gastric Activity

Item#:	72308
Size:	 60ct
Directions:	 As a dietary supplement, take 3 capsules daily, preferably with meals.

Serving Size:	 3  Capsule    20 Servings per container
Ingredients:	Amount per serving:	% Daily Value: +
Peppermint Leaves (Mentha piperita) 	10 mg 	~ 
ActiSorb™ Base: BioPerine® (Black Pepper [Piper longum] Extract, Cayenne [Capsicum frutescens], Turmeric [Curcuma longa] Extract, Rosemary [Rosmarinus officinalis] Extract, Ginger [Zingiber officinale]) 	10 mg 	~ 
GP Saw Palmetto (Serenoa repens) (Supplying a minimum 85 mg [85%] fatty acids and 13 mg [13%] B-Sitosterol and Total Sterols) 	100 mg 	~ 
L-Glutathione 	2 mg 	~ 
GP Centella asiatica (Supplying 2.5 mg [10%] Triterpenes) 	25 mg 	~ 
MSM (Methylsulfonylmethane) 	250 mg 	~ 
PABA (as Para-Aminobenzoic Acid) 	40 mg 	~ 
Silica 	50 mg 	~ 
L-Methionine 	50 mg 	~ 
Inositol 	50 mg 	~ 
Choline (as Choline Bitartrate) 	50 mg 	~ 
L-Cysteine 	500 mg 	~ 
Vitamin E (as Natural d-Alpha Tocopheryl Succinate) 	13 IU 	43% 
Vitamin C (as Natural Ascorbic Acid) 	500 mg 	833% 
Biotin 	1200 mcg 	400% 
Niacin (30 mg as Niacin and 50 mg as Niacinamide) 	80 mg 	400% 
Thiamin (as Thiamine HCl) 	5 mg 	333% 
Vitamin B-12 (as natural Cyano-Cobalamin Concentrate) 	100 mcg 	1667% 
Pantothenic Acid (as d-Calcium Pantothenate) 	150 mg 	1500% 
Riboflavin 	2 mg 	118% 
Vitamin B-6 (as Pyridoxine HCl) 	20 mg 	1000% 
Zinc (as Zinc Amino Acid Chelate) 	15 mg 	100% 
Iron (as Iron Glycinate) 	18 mg 	100% 
Manganese (as Manganese Amino Acid Chelate) 	2 mg 	100% 
Copper (as Copper Amino Acid Chelate) 	2 mg 	100% 
Folic Acid 	400 mcg 	100%


----------



## trinimonpeaches (Jul 31, 2008)

Where can i get the *L-CYSTEINE *to purchase? I have tried every vitamin shop around here and no one seem to know about it.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 31, 2008)

trinimonpeaches said:


> Where can i get the *L-CYSTEINE *to purchase? I have tried every vitamin shop around here and no one seem to know about it.



If you cant find it in stores , you certainly can online!


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 3, 2008)

ya'll better still be eating them eggs!

dont let me get all this good protein and l-cysteine to my hair all by myself! 

3 eggs today


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 4, 2008)

these eggs are thickening up my hair! I swear I can feel it! 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=263411


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Aug 4, 2008)

That's great! Thickness is my main goal for this challenge.

          ***Quick Update***

I had my eggs everyday this week and I can't wait to try another egg & olive oil treatment on my hair Tuesday. I wanted to do it every week but I think I may just settle for every two weeks for 20 minutes.

I really like this challenge not just for the hair benefits but I can really see a difference in my overall health. 

I'm still giving myself 4-6 weeks to see any major changes in my hair. I don't want to rush, because when I get impatient I seem to not follow through and I really want to stick with this challenge because to me it's all about a lifestyle change. 

So for this week....
*  I ate 14 eggs (So I need to get to the store quick)
* Daily I took my L-cysteine, b-complex, vitamin c, and multi vitamin. (I need to pick up a new bottle of biotin & flaxseed oil).
* I drank fruit smoothies 4 times this week.

My goal this week is to increase my water intake and try to exercise more.

I'm going to straighten my hair in a few days so I can have a new starting picture. (I got lazy last week)


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 4, 2008)

The Savvy Sistah said:


> That's great! Thickness is my main goal for this challenge.
> 
> ***Quick Update***
> 
> ...


Aww your doing really good I'm really proud of you!


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks!!!

You're a great motivator! 

We're all going to be celebrating real soon when we see the results.

For some reason I feel really good about this challenge. 

I feel like this was a missing link that I needed to maximize my hair growth & thickness.


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 4, 2008)

The Savvy Sistah said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> You're a great motivator!
> 
> ...



I cant wait! 

I feel the same way too, its perfect!

I am definitely seeing and feeling some difference now!


----------



## trinimonpeaches (Aug 4, 2008)

So I went to GNC and found it yeah!! and had my 3 eggs..great growing ladies


----------



## nappysunflowers (Aug 4, 2008)

I joined in by proxy. I do egg whites mainly via boiled eggs (a lot of yolks=a LOT of cholesterol), and I just ordered L-cysteine. I prefer egg whites honestly and I eat about two eggs worth daily. I also use two cloves of garlic daily as part of blood cleansing to help with my eczema. I guess I'm covered...


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 4, 2008)

nappysunflowers said:


> I joined in by proxy. I do egg whites mainly via boiled eggs (a lot of yolks=a LOT of cholesterol), and I just ordered L-cysteine. I prefer egg whites honestly and I eat about two eggs worth daily. I also use two cloves of garlic daily as part of blood cleansing to help with my eczema. I guess I'm covered...



yep your covered! when did you start?


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 4, 2008)

trinimonpeaches said:


> So I went to GNC and found it yeah!! and had my 3 eggs..great growing ladies



why how come I couldnt find it at the GNC I went to , no fair!!!

I stil gotta make my order online


----------



## nappysunflowers (Aug 4, 2008)

I started with the garlic last week. The egg whites started last Saturday. The L-cysteine will start whenever the post man drops it off. I think this will improve my overall health as well, not just my hair... 

BTW, for all you guys eating whole eggs, limit your yolks to 4 a week. You can do a lot with egg whites, and they are a complete protein. The yolks in moderation are great, but 7-14 yolks a week is too much... this is what I got from a lot of nutritional websites.


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 4, 2008)

nappysunflowers said:


> I started with the garlic last week. The egg whites started last Saturday. The L-cysteine will start whenever the post man drops it off. I think this will improve my overall health as well, not just my hair...
> 
> BTW, for all you guys eating whole eggs, limit your yolks to 4 a week. You can do a lot with egg whites, and they are a complete protein. The yolks in moderation are great, but 7-14 yolks a week is too much... this is what I got from a lot of nutritional websites.



oh ok,  then your just about ready to have the whole thing going ,  but its good that you started on the other parts already! I posted some links a lil further back on the thread about the yolks,  there is some real good stuff in there.  I dont wanna miss out on any of it.  I'm not worried about the Cholesterol too much because I read alot on how they yolks got a bad rap with that-the other foods I would/could eat daily are far worse-but for those worried ,  it would be fine to cut some of the yolks out of the daily eggs

I totally agree that this is beneficial to more than just our hair! but  for what its doing for our hair


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Aug 4, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> why how come I couldnt find it at the GNC I went to , no fair!!!
> 
> I stil gotta make my order online


 

Now Irresistable, how u gon' start this challenge, and don't have all your materials.....

But I'm right there w/ you, cuz I still haven't got my L-Cysteine.  Money Funny right now...its either Gas or L-Cysteine


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Aug 4, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> oh ok, then your just about ready to have the whole thing going , but its good that you started on the other parts already! I posted some links a lil further back on the thread about the yolks, there is some real good stuff in there. I dont wanna miss out on any of it. I'm not worried about the Cholesterol too much because I read alot on how they yolks got a bad rap with that-the other foods I would/could eat daily are far worse-but for those worried , it would be fine to cut some of the yolks out of the daily eggs
> 
> I totally agree that this is beneficial to more than just our hair! but  for what its doing for our hair


 
I think LL Cool J said it was ok to eat the whole egg too (in his workout book, that I bought for my husband that is collecting dust)....so Ima do it...lol


----------



## michaela (Aug 4, 2008)

Im about to start taking b-1 Supplements. 250 mg

the ingredients are Cellulose, Maltodextrin, Hydroxpropyl Methycellouse, Magnesium Stearate and Croscamellose Sodium.

My mom got them for me. I just need the thumbs up that it would be okay to take?
off to eat the eggs...


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 4, 2008)

Tigget75 said:


> Now Irresistable, how u gon' start this challenge, and don't have all your materials.....
> 
> But I'm right there w/ you, cuz I still haven't got my L-Cysteine.  Money Funny right now...its either Gas or L-Cysteine



GIRL!  I know huh? I went hog wild ordering some conditioners , we wont discuss how much *cough* I still got some ordering to do , but had to do the grown up thing and pay these dang gone billls and rent and you know , buy food and stuff first , but I'm buidling up for that order, because I have to order other stuff too when I place it, so its coming ,  just waiting till everything clears to see where I am , when all the bills rent and what not go through


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 4, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> Im about to start taking b-1 Supplements. 250 mg
> 
> the ingredients are Cellulose, Maltodextrin, Hydroxpropyl Methycellouse, Magnesium Stearate and Croscamellose Sodium.
> 
> ...


just b-1 or your mean b-100? as in the whole complex? 250mg? I'm confused sweetie


----------



## michaela (Aug 4, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> just b-1 or your mean b-100? as in the whole complex? 250mg? I'm confused sweetie


 

its just b-1


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 4, 2008)

Tigget75 said:


> I think LL Cool J said it was ok to eat the whole egg too (in his workout book, that I bought for my husband that is collecting dust)....so Ima do it...lol


girl, pizza, fried chicken, fries and burgers are far worse and I do those like nothing when I WANNA , I'm bad,  but I'm doing better, these lil ole eggs dont scare me after what I have done, plus there is so much good stuff in them, they are the main source of some things in the whole egg


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 4, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> its just b-1



ok you need B complex balanced 100 or 50 , not just one B vitamin, I mean you can take it but it wouldnt do much sweetie, you need all the B's together for any of them to work really


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 4, 2008)

nappysunflowers said:


> I started with the garlic last week. The egg whites started last Saturday. The L-cysteine will start whenever the post man drops it off. I think this will improve my overall health as well, not just my hair...
> 
> BTW, for all you guys eating whole eggs, limit your yolks to 4 a week. You can do a lot with egg whites, and they are a complete protein. The yolks in moderation are great, but 7-14 yolks a week is too much... this is what I got from a lot of nutritional websites.



oh and you guys , VERY IMPORTANT, dont forget your B complex and 3x the amount of Vitamin C for  the L-Cysteine


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 4, 2008)

Can I do this challenge with just the eggs? I'm afraid of taking too many vitamins.


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 4, 2008)

DDtexlaxd said:


> Can I do this challenge with just the eggs? I'm afraid of taking too many vitamins.



yes you can 

you will still be adding whole protein to your diet and l-cysteine! we are just doing a more 'amped' up version to get more protein and more l-cysteine

u could also do the egg treatments


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Aug 5, 2008)

lol...i hear you...my mom gave me a book last night, that had real cheap vitamins in it.  I think it was PuritanPride, something like that.  Well we are gonna go in half on payday...whoo hoo and order some vits.  I just ran out of B-Complex, didn't realize I was low, crap, and I still need to get some Vit C.

And yessss we don't even want to discuss CONDITIONERS.  If my husband knew how much $$$ I have spent between, Spices of India, Walgreens, Akins, GNC, Walmart he would put me on house arrest and definitely take the computer away.cuz I'm spending there too.

Had my eggs this morn, did my cowash last night w/ oil rinse b4, didn't add the eggs because i just got a relaxer and used Protein already this week.  Drove in this morn to work w/ my eggs beside me, already cooked  and stankin



Irresistible said:


> GIRL!  I know huh? I went hog wild ordering some conditioners , we wont discuss how much *cough* I still got some ordering to do , but had to do the grown up thing and pay these dang gone billls and rent and you know , buy food and stuff first , but I'm buidling up for that order, because I have to order other stuff too when I place it, so its coming , just waiting till everything clears to see where I am , when all the bills rent and what not go through


----------



## tocktick (Aug 5, 2008)

just a little update: i've been eating 2-3 eggs since starting the challenge. i think i've only missed one day though. i don't have the supplement, i thought i did but it was actually one of a similar name. i'll get it later this month or next month. it's too soon to see any results yet.


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Aug 6, 2008)

checkin in...another day of eggs


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 6, 2008)

Tigget75 said:


> checkin in...another day of eggs



Another day for me too, so glad your really sticking to too as well 



tocktick said:


> just a little update: i've been eating 2-3 eggs since starting the challenge. i think i've only missed one day though. i don't have the supplement, i thought i did but it was actually one of a similar name. i'll get it later this month or next month. it's too soon to see any results yet.



are you noticing any less shedding or any thickening yet? I have! 



Tigget75 said:


> lol...i hear you...my mom gave me a book last night, that had real cheap vitamins in it.  I think it was PuritanPride, something like that.  Well we are gonna go in half on payday...whoo hoo and order some vits.  I just ran out of B-Complex, didn't realize I was low, crap, and I still need to get some Vit C.
> 
> And yessss we don't even want to discuss CONDITIONERS.  If my husband knew how much $$$ I have spent between, Spices of India, Walgreens, Akins, GNC, Walmart he would put me on house arrest and definitely take the computer away.cuz I'm spending there too.
> 
> Had my eggs this morn, did my cowash last night w/ oil rinse b4, didn't add the eggs because i just got a relaxer and used Protein already this week.  Drove in this morn to work w/ my eggs beside me, already cooked  and stankin



yeah you gotta get them other vits too mama!  I know these eggs stink huh? lol my daughter keeps reminding me of that when I go to eat em if she's around haha.  I should put myself on some kind of punishment for all that money I spent on conditioners *geesh* . If I could have found the l-cysteine while I was out that would have been great, but I couldnt , so if I have to do it online then I have to get other stuff with it , so thats making me have to wait.  not much longer though


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 6, 2008)

Getting ready to go to lunch and get eggs on my salad.. and i took my pill this morning!


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 6, 2008)

danigurl18 said:


> Getting ready to go to lunch and get eggs on my salad.. and i took my pill this morning!



 go girl


I'm about to get mine too


----------



## Neroli (Aug 7, 2008)

Just checking in to say I'm still on the wagon, eating at least 3-4 eggs a day for lunch.  I've been eating omelettes for lunch pretty much every day.

I haven't put any eggs in my hair since about 3 weeks ago, soooo, I think I'll do an egg treatment my next wash.

Oh, Iris, I did the salt in condish thing and LOVE the results!!! I've been reading your thread all day, killing myself laughing and couldn't bring myself to post there -- tooooo funny.  As you mentioned in one post, EVERYONE from there to Timbuktu knows about you love affair with oil and since I'm in the neighborhood of Timbuktu (somewhere in West Africa), I was like   Ummmm she's gonna figure that a lil oil will solve that problem.  Anywho, I digress . . .

The eggs thing is causing me to lose some extra pounds and I'm loving that my clothes are not so snug, you know?


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 7, 2008)

Neroli said:


> Just checking in to say I'm still on the wagon, eating at least 3-4 eggs a day for lunch.  I've been eating omelettes for lunch pretty much every day.
> 
> I haven't put any eggs in my hair since about 3 weeks ago, soooo, I think I'll do an egg treatment my next wash.
> 
> ...


Neroli  see you aint right.  I know others loved it, why do I gotta be the one havin problems? haha,  I just need my oil (hehe) Im'a be ok! did you see the scarey stuff they were saying about salt , had me thinking I messed up my tresses for good, but I refuse to believe its anything a lil oil wont fix 

funny you mention weight, I Have lost a few pounds too , couldnt figure out how for the life of me........now I know!


----------



## Neroli (Aug 7, 2008)

^^^Iris, aint nothing wrong with your hair that a bit of oil won't fix, you just "clarified" a tinsy winsy bit and had a fit.** Yeah, the weight loss thing is a bit of added bonus -- my omelettes are complete meals with tomatoes, onions, mushrooms, cheese, and very filling so no desire for anything else, except some raw nuts like sunflower seeds, almonds, walnuts, pecans, etc. for desert.* I ALWAYS drop a few pounds when I increase protein and reduce starch . . .


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 7, 2008)

Neroli said:


> ^^^Iris, aint nothing wrong with your hair that a bit of oil won't fix, you just "clarified" a tinsy winsy bit and had a fit.** Yeah, the weight loss thing is a bit of added bonus -- my omelettes are complete meals with tomatoes, onions, mushrooms, cheese, and very filling so no desire for anything else, except some raw nuts like sunflower seeds, almonds, walnuts, pecans, etc. for desert.* I ALWAYS drop a few pounds when I increase protein and reduce starch . . .



I hope ur right mama, cause some of them posts are worryin me!  I cant wait to get my hair back 

and your egg dishes sound delicious


----------



## cocoberry10 (Aug 7, 2008)

Let's post our egg recipes right in this thread. I'm having a hard time, but I'm determined to eat at least 2 eggs everyday!


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 7, 2008)

cocoberry10 said:


> Let's post our egg recipes right in this thread. I'm having a hard time, but I'm determined to eat at least 2 eggs everyday!



Thats a really good idea, I could use some help

because I have mine down  pat 

Boiled!


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 7, 2008)

i love boiled and scrambled


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 7, 2008)

If you have high blood pressure or high cholesterol, please be careful, ladies. Not too many eggs. I want you to have a good heart and arteries to boot! :blowkiss:


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 7, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> If you have high blood pressure or high cholesterol, please be careful, ladies. Not too many eggs. I want you to have a good heart and arteries to boot! :blowkiss:



yeah nobody with high blood pressure or high cholesterol should eat the yolks too much -I dont think, the whites would be no problem though

but I am doing good with the eggs,  lil ole yolk aint no worse than some french fries a burger and some pizza, I know that for sure

There was a lot of false hype surrounding the yolk and hight cholesterol too, I posted some links back in the thread


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 11, 2008)

Ive lost 7 pounds since starting this challenge, I still dont get why  But one problem I am getting sick of the eggs now, but I WILL keep eating the eggs


----------



## Neroli (Aug 11, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Ive lost 7 pounds since starting this challenge, I still dont get why  But one problem I am getting sick of the eggs now, but I WILL keep eating the eggs



I haven't tracked how many pounds lost, but must be a few because my clothes are hanging right and the only difference in diet/lifestyle is EGGS! I'm not sick of them yet because I do mix up some serious omelettes with different stuff in there all the time.  I haven't had to eat a boiled egg yet, even tho I like them, they do gag after a while. . .

Oh, I did another eggstradinary treament last night:


eggpoo = beat one whole egg into 1/4 cup of mayonaisse for an eggstra thick goo, apply to dry, dirty hair, cover with plastic and turbin 45 minutes, rinse thoroughly
moisturize = mix molasses and glycerin into condish, apply to hair 15 minutes, rinse thoroughly
I finished with usual leave-ins, oils, etc. and airdry = gorgeous hair!!


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 11, 2008)

Neroli said:


> I haven't tracked how many pounds lost, but must be a few because my clothes are hanging right and the only difference in diet/lifestyle is EGGS! I'm not sick of them yet because I do mix up some serious omelettes with different stuff in there all the time.  I haven't had to eat a boiled egg yet, even tho I like them, they do gag after a while. . .
> 
> Oh, I did another eggstradinary treament last night:
> 
> ...


Thats so good your getting so much benefit out of this Neroli and your so creative with your recipes. I'm going to have to figure out other ways to eat these eggs!


----------



## trinimonpeaches (Aug 11, 2008)

I didn't have any eggs today but I did have my L-Cysteine, My new growth is getting really thick.


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Aug 11, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Ive lost 7 pounds since starting this challenge, I still dont get why  But one problem I am getting sick of the eggs now, but I WILL keep eating the eggs


 
Hang in there girlie, the 8 week mark is fast approaching.  I think my date is 9/11


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 11, 2008)

I can't wait to take comparison pics!!!


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Aug 11, 2008)

danigurl18 said:


> I can't wait to take comparison pics!!!


 
me eitha...I never got the l-cysteine, but I have been eating eggs daily.  So my results will only show that.  However Ima keep it up anyway, and eventually add the L-Cysteine.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm with you on that. I try to throw everything I can into mine. The only thing is that I don't eat it in an omlette, I eat it scrambled. I don't know how to do an omlette. Mine always come out wrong  But I loves me some eggs  

Thanks Irresistible for posting this. It's a great idea. I just started this morning, but I'm looking forward to seeing any results it may bring, hair-related or otherwise.



Neroli said:


> ^^^Iris, aint nothing wrong with your hair that a bit of oil won't fix, you just "clarified" a tinsy winsy bit and had a fit.** *Yeah, the weight loss thing is a bit of added bonus -- my omelettes are complete meals with tomatoes, onions, mushrooms, cheese, and very filling *so no desire for anything else, except some raw nuts like sunflower seeds, almonds, walnuts, pecans, etc. for desert.* I ALWAYS drop a few pounds when I increase protein and reduce starch . . .


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 11, 2008)

Tigget75 said:


> Hang in there girlie, the 8 week mark is fast approaching.  I think my date is 9/11


 I'm hanging girl! 



danigurl18 said:


> I can't wait to take comparison pics!!!


yeah I'm hoping I get something out of this, our Tigget sure has! I can only feel a thickness and dont know if it will show in the pics later,  we shall see



Tigget75 said:


> me eitha...I never got the l-cysteine, but I have been eating eggs daily.  So my results will only show that.  However Ima keep it up anyway, and eventually add the L-Cysteine.


Same here! you already have some pics, you should post them here too



GeechyGurl said:


> I'm with you on that. I try to throw everything I can into mine. The only thing is that I don't eat it in an omlette, I eat it scrambled. I don't know how to do an omlette. Mine always come out wrong  But I loves me some eggs
> 
> Thanks Irresistible for posting this. It's a great idea. I just started this morning, but I'm looking forward to seeing any results it may bring, hair-related or otherwise.


your welcome glad you joined girl!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 11, 2008)

I just started and I am loving it. I also have more energy, too. Wednesday is when I will start taking progress pics. I eat 3 eggs scrambled. Microwave eggs are the best because it is less clean up!


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 11, 2008)

DDtexlaxd said:


> I just started and I am loving it. I also have more energy, too. Wednesday is when I will start taking progress pics. I eat 3 eggs scrambled. Microwave eggs are the best because it is less clean up!



The energy an extra added benefit

and this weight loss,  I'm just where I want to be now, with no effort , that was a surprise for sure


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Iris....

*I think the faster growth period was between July 17th thru Aug 07,* *because of the Eggs*. I mentioned in an earlier post that it looked like my hair was thickening up.

On my way home from work, I call the kids...put my eggs on I eat them EVERYDAY

As for the other benefits of the eggs, I am slimming too.  They really keep me full til my next meal.

Here is my results thus far, I will post final results in mid-Sept.



​


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 13, 2008)

Tigget75 said:


> Thanks Iris....
> 
> *I think the faster growth period was between July 17th thru Aug 07,* *because of the Eggs*. I mentioned in an earlier post that it looked like my hair was thickening up.
> 
> ...



Girl I just dont have words for how happy I am to see your amazing progress


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 18, 2008)

I have fallen off the egg wagon *slaps myself*

& gets back on


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Aug 18, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> I have fallen off the egg wagon *slaps myself*
> 
> & gets back on


 

Gurl, I was wondering where you been   Hang in there, its almost update time.  I have not gotten my pills yet, but I am eating the eggs.


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 18, 2008)

Tigget75 said:


> Gurl, I was wondering where you been   Hang in there, its almost update time.  I have not gotten my pills yet, but I am eating the eggs.



girl your doing so good! I'm so happy for you for your results with this! I'm gonna get back on it because I DID notice more thickness for sure, so I'm getting back to it and I havent gotten the pills yet either, although I know that would amp it up more,  I wish I could have just got  a bottle at GNC when I went , because the order I make online is going to be huge and I gotta get the duckets lined up, dont wanna just order that and I gotta go back and order more and pay Shipping again


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 19, 2008)

I ate my eggs and took my pill today


----------



## HarlemHoney84 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey all! which brand of L-cysteine are you taking? i did a google search and so many different ones came up so I want to make sure that I'm buying a quality grade of it. Also how many mg should i get? Thanks!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey ladies, YOU ARE ALL DOING GREAt! I kinda got tired of eggs, but started back up again. I love taking the l-cysteine. HHG!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Aug 19, 2008)

I've been eating 1 egg every other day.  It's about all I can stand.  Same with the vitamins.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 19, 2008)

Before I even opened up this challenge or paid attention to it, I started eating about two eggs a day for about a week with a thomas muffin...now I know to keep on, I will just eat boiled eggs instead. I also was taking amino acids for about 1 week, and I started taking biotin/ vitamin B complex for 2 weeks also lol.
Thanks so much, I know remain persistent with this, if it is not too late add me also!!!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 19, 2008)

yep you were doing good things already! keep it up! its not too late at all


Oneya said:


> Before I even opened up this challenge or paid attention to it, I started eating about two eggs a day for about a week with a thomas muffin...now I know to keep on, I will just eat boiled eggs instead. I also was taking amino acids for about 1 week, and I started taking biotin/ vitamin B complex for 2 weeks also lol.
> Thanks so much, I know remain persistent with this, if it is not too late add me also!!!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 19, 2008)

Prettyeyes said:


> Hey ladies, YOU ARE ALL DOING GREAt! I kinda got tired of eggs, but started back up again. I love taking the l-cysteine. HHG!



 i need to get mine! 


HarlemHoney84 said:


> Hey all! which brand of L-cysteine are you taking? i did a google search and so many different ones came up so I want to make sure that I'm buying a quality grade of it. Also how many mg should i get? Thanks!


The Challenge suggests 500mg , I really wouldnt take more, I think some of them come in 600mg form thats fine too,  I would start off on a lower dose and work your way up if its your first time taking it-not that it should/would cause problems, thats just how I do anything new

Brands? I dont know,  any well known brand should be fine


----------



## Garner (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Iris!!!  Your hair is always beautiful!!!   I appreciate you and others sharing progress with pictures, etc.  How long was it before you started seeing some difference in thickness?  I have been eating eggs daily for a while now, however I started the L-cysteine 500mg, B50 a C on 7/30/08.  I will do the egg/EVOO deep condition on Thursday (my wash day).  Haven't seen quite a difference yet in thickness, which I really need.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 20, 2008)

No mama, other than to just stick with it *I'm boiling eggs now* I started July 11th or 12th and then one day  the base of my pony tail felt thicker,  I cant remember when that happened now tho, but here is the information again about l-cysteine,  

**Technical Information**
L-CYSTEINE - Amino acid peptide bond constructing up to 18% of your hair that provides strength, shine and structure.* Cysteine increases hair shaft diameter and hair growth density. * Foods high in Cysteine include eggs, muscle protein, garlic, onions, Brussells sprouts, broccoli, cauliflower, beans and milk. At least 500 mg. of this keratin-forming amino acid must be taken each day to even have an effect on hair. Cysteine is a powerful cell defender that acts as an antioxidant and also contains sulfur, known as nature's beauty mineral. A deficiency in sulfur is characterized by atrophied sebaceous glands which lubricate the scalp from the Essential Fatty Acids. Vitamin C in two and one-half times the amount of Cysteine, Vitamin B-6, and co-action of all 22 amino acids provide optimum use of L-Cysteine. In order for Cysteine to be effective it must synergistically work with ALL other aminos. A missing amino acid is like a missing building block that collapses the entire structure.

so sweetie, I say stick with it and give it time and maybe take an amino acid supplement with your l-cysteine 



Garner said:


> Hi Iris!!!  Your hair is always beautiful!!!   I appreciate you and others sharing progress with pictures, etc.  How long was it before you started seeing some difference in thickness?  I have been eating eggs daily for a while now, however I started the L-cysteine 500mg, B50 a C on 7/30/08.  I will do the egg/EVOO deep condition on Thursday (my wash day).  Haven't seen quite a difference yet in thickness, which I really need.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 20, 2008)

*


Garner said:



			Hi Iris!!!  Your hair is always beautiful!!! 

Click to expand...

*


Garner said:


> I appreciate you and others sharing progress with pictures, etc.  How long was it before you started seeing some difference in thickness?  I have been eating eggs daily for a while now, however I started the L-cysteine 500mg, B50 a C on 7/30/08.  I will do the egg/EVOO deep condition on Thursday (my wash day).  Haven't seen quite a difference yet in thickness, which I really need.  Any suggestions?


oh and I missed that and went straight to the answer, thank you so much mama!


----------



## AngelDoll (Aug 20, 2008)

Shame on me, I have never gotten my L-cysteine, have not been taking any vitamins, nor have I been eating eggs..

I will start back with the vitamins and eggs to today. I still have to order the L-cysteine.


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 20, 2008)

girl just start now for reals! I still need to get mine too, dont feel bad, but just start with the eggs and go from there adding the rest 





AngelDoll said:


> Shame on me, I have never gotten my L-cysteine, have not been taking any vitamins, nor have I been eating eggs..
> 
> I will start back with the vitamins and eggs to today. I still have to order the L-cysteine.


----------



## tocktick (Aug 20, 2008)

i've been eating 2-3 boiled eggs for almost everyday since i started the challenge. i only missed a few days here and there. i still need to get the supplement though erplexed.


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 20, 2008)

yay! your doing so good!  I missed about a week but I'm back full force again and like you still need the l-cysteine,  If I  QUIT ordering other stuff,  then I would be able to get to that.  dang it.  NEXT WEEK FOR SURE!  If GNC would have had it, or I didnt live out the boonies with the cows and horses I would have had it by now, but I'm placing my order  soon! 





tocktick said:


> i've been eating 2-3 boiled eggs for almost everyday since i started the challenge. i only missed a few days here and there. i still need to get the supplement though erplexed.


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 20, 2008)

its still better than none 


schipperchow1 said:


> I've been eating 1 egg every other day.  It's about all I can stand.  Same with the vitamins.


----------



## Neith (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm ashamed of myself!  

I joined, but fell off after a while.  Haven't been taking my vits except vitamin C for some reason.

I'm definitely going to start again! 

*goes to eat some eggs*​


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 20, 2008)

get back on board girl oke:

i ate 3 eggs today, I'm back full force with that and wont be stopping again 





Neith said:


> I'm ashamed of myself!
> 
> I joined, but fell off after a while.  Haven't been taking my vits except vitamin C for some reason.
> 
> ...


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 20, 2008)

for the ladies that haven't got their l-cysteine yet, puritan's pride is having a buy 1 get 2 free sale just to let you know


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 21, 2008)

Thank you, I have wondered what they had over there,  is their brand a tablet , or capsule form? I will probably just go ahead and order from them then cause this is getting ridiculous at this point waiting to place a big order





danigurl18 said:


> for the ladies that haven't got their l-cysteine yet, puritan's pride is having a buy 1 get 2 free sale just to let you know


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 21, 2008)

its a capsule... 500 mg


----------



## geminilive (Aug 21, 2008)

Starting this weekend
I already have one boiled in the morning everyday. I will just add the 2nd to my lunch time salad and pick up the l-cysteine this weekend


----------



## Paradox (Aug 21, 2008)

I boiled my two eggs, so today i will eat that for lunch in addition to a banana, the vitamin B complex, biotin and water with diluted amino acids.


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 21, 2008)

oh thats perfect then! Thank you girl!





danigurl18 said:


> its a capsule... 500 mg


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 21, 2008)

geminilive said:


> Starting this weekend
> I already have one boiled in the morning everyday. I will just add the 2nd to my lunch time salad and pick up the l-cysteine this weekend




welcome aboard!


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 21, 2008)

3 eggs yesterday, 3 eggs today ......I'm back

and about to place my order


----------



## geminilive (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks Iris - you are great inspiration!


Irresistible said:


> welcome aboard!


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 22, 2008)

I ordered my L Cysteine just now! along with some other stuff! but yay , I finally got it


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Aug 22, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> I ordered my L Cysteine just now! along with some other stuff! but yay , I finally got it


 

Now I'm jealous  Still haven't got mine, but I am still eating the eggs.  (confession though not everyday)


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 22, 2008)

I hope you feel better now that you made your confession oke: 
The buy one get two free got me 3 bottles of 100 for just over 20 bucks gurrl! I placed a larger order of other stuff I needed to get that free shipping

but you could just get one and get two free , its a great deal, so it would be like 30 bucks or less for three with the shipping , its 300 days worth too 


Tigget75 said:


> Now I'm jealous  Still haven't got mine, but I am still eating the eggs.  (confession though not everyday)


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Aug 22, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> I hope you feel better now that you made your confession oke:
> The buy one get two free got me 3 bottles of 100 for just over 20 bucks gurrl! I placed a larger order of other stuff I needed to get that free shipping
> 
> but you could just get one and get two free , its a great deal, so it would be like 30 bucks or less for three with the shipping , its 300 days worth too


 
That is a good deal.  What website is it?


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 22, 2008)

Tigget75 said:


> That is a good deal.  What website is it?


puritanspride.com

EDIT , its puritan.com


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 22, 2008)

im glad everyone is still on...


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey ladies I forgot when this challenge ends but I wanna go for a couple months, LOL, I know we might get tired of the eggs but we could always take a day off. IDK I really want to see some true results.


----------



## Chrissmiss (Aug 22, 2008)

I ordered some myself. I heard that it is recommended that you take 3x as much Vit-C (500mcg L-Cysteine/15000mcg Vit-C) for maximum results so I got Vit-C supplements as well.


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 22, 2008)

Chrissmiss said:


> I ordered some myself. I heard that it is recommended that you take 3x as much Vit-C (500mcg L-Cysteine/15000mcg Vit-C) for maximum results so I got Vit-C supplements as well.



:welcome3: to the challenge

you are correct on the vitamin c also add B complex 

and even better to also add a whole protein supplement with it


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 22, 2008)

Prettyeyes said:


> Hey ladies I forgot when this challenge ends but I wanna go for a couple months, LOL, I know we might get tired of the eggs but we could always take a day off. IDK I really want to see some true results.



oh girl this can go on for a while , no worries,  some people are just getting on, some fell off and got back on, some are just now getting all the parts of the challenge going *like me*

for those that have been on since day one,  I'm proud of ya'll

I feel like now that I'm starting with the l-cysteine amino acid supplement (when it gets here) its really on and poppin now for me


----------



## Chrissmiss (Aug 22, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> :welcome3: to the challenge
> 
> you are correct on the vitamin c also add B complex
> 
> and even better to also add a whole protein supplement with it


 
Yea I already have B-Complex to balance out my biotin, and I love eggs so this will be cake.


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 22, 2008)

Chrissmiss said:


> Yea I already have B-Complex to balance out my biotin, and I love eggs so this will be cake.


 your all set then girl!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Aug 24, 2008)

I finally got the l-cysteine & took it yesterday & ate 1 egg.  I will have to get more vit c though.  My vits don't seem to have enough to compensate for the increase in cysteine.


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 24, 2008)

im about to eat my eggs now.. get a head start for tomorrow


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 27, 2008)

I posted this pic in another thread (as some of you saw already lol) just wanted to post it here and say this recent growth might very well have to do with the eggs , we can consider this my progress pic for this challenge,  a lil early but , hey I got some growth 



Hosted on Fotki

I AM STRAIGHT UP AND DOWN IN THIS PIC NO HEAD TILT! AND NO STRETCHING OR PULLING! MY HEAD IS ONLY SLIGHTLY BENT FORWARD/DOWN KINDA




Hosted on Fotki I WILL CONSIDER THIS MY BEFORE PIC BECAUSE IT WAS TAKEN JUST BEFORE THE CHALLENGE, MY HEAD IS TILTED BACK AS YOU CAN SEE BY MY NECK,  SO THAT I COULD REACH MY HAIR TO HOLD IT ON THE BOTTOM AND STRETCH/PULL IT


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 27, 2008)

I also have an announcement to make, once I recieve my l-cysteine, I will still be eating the eggs but a little less, at least until I can get less tired of them again *blah*

I will also be adding another Amino Acid, Will post what it is later, since I have no clue what it is off the top of my head,  but I read on another one that I would like to add to supplement with, and will post all the info on it later  , I am also taking all the other supplements in this challange including whole protein which I think is important! Well every aspect of this challenge works together , so all of them are important acutally!


----------



## Paradox (Aug 27, 2008)

I've been doing well with the eggs..just need to do well with the biotin and amino acids.


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 27, 2008)

Oneya said:


> I've been doing well with the eggs..just need to do well with the biotin and amino acids.



B complex and Vitamin C too

glad your doing good with the eggs


----------



## Irresistible (Sep 3, 2008)

My L-Cysteine is coming today! 

I got another amino fuel supplement too

Now I feel like its more official that I'm able to do this right


----------



## danigurl18 (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats!!! I am eating my eggs and taking my pills like crazy!!


----------



## Irresistible (Sep 3, 2008)

oh and here is the other Amino Acid I was looking into , and want to add supplementation with, I am not sure of the dose yet and cant suggest one, I would probably be taking this at a lower dose though, btw this is also prevalent in eggs. Back to the eggs again 

L-Methionine is an essential sulfur amino acid. The body cannot produce L-Methionine, which must be obtained from food or supplement sources. It is the principle supplier of sulfur which:
prevents disorders of the hair, skin and nails.
Helps lower cholesterol levels by increasing the liver's production of lecithin.
Reduces liver fat and protects the kidneys.
A natural chelating / chelation agent for heavy metals.
Regulates the formation of ammonia and creates ammonia-free urine which reduces bladder irritation.
Influences hair follicles and promotes hair growth.


----------



## Irresistible (Sep 3, 2008)

danigurl18 said:


> Congrats!!! I am eating my eggs and taking my pills like crazy!!


I'm so proud of you girl, your sticking to this so well


----------



## danigurl18 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm trying!!


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Sep 3, 2008)

I have fell off the wagon and bumped my head.

I have slacked on the eggs, BUT!! BUT!!  I am getting a lot of protein in my diet.  What had happened was...I boiled some eggs b4 I left my house for work, well I grabbed them on the way out the door.  I'm riding down the street getting ready to eat one, yes in the car, because ppl complain at the office about the smell...uuugh whatever.  Anyway I go to bite into it & it is half cooked...  So ever since then my mind won't let that go...

I'm workin on it though.


----------



## Irresistible (Sep 4, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> oh and here is the other Amino Acid I was looking into , and want to add supplementation with, I am not sure of the dose yet and cant suggest one, I would probably be taking this at a lower dose though, btw this is also prevalent in eggs. Back to the eggs again
> 
> L-Methionine is an essential sulfur amino acid. The body cannot produce L-Methionine, which must be obtained from food or supplement sources. It is the principle supplier of sulfur which:
> prevents disorders of the hair, skin and nails.
> ...



ok so I wont be needing to add this separately because its in my Amino Fuel Supplement I just got already ,


----------



## Irresistible (Sep 4, 2008)

Tigget75 said:


> I have fell off the wagon and bumped my head.
> 
> I have slacked on the eggs, BUT!! BUT!!  I am getting a lot of protein in my diet.  What had happened was...I boiled some eggs b4 I left my house for work, well I grabbed them on the way out the door.  I'm riding down the street getting ready to eat one, yes in the car, because ppl complain at the office about the smell...uuugh whatever.  Anyway I go to bite into it & it is half cooked...  So ever since then my mind won't let that go...
> 
> I'm workin on it though.



get back on the wagon mama , just think of what it did for you and keep on going 

its worth it

I'm getting back 'fully' on now too


----------



## Irresistible (Sep 4, 2008)

Starting off slow like I do with everything, I opened the capsule of L-cystein and only took a little of the powder just now,  and I will be dang if it wasnt eggy/sulfurish tasting 

I will increase the amount slowly day by day


----------



## danigurl18 (Sep 4, 2008)

I just ate my eggs for the day!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 6, 2008)

Still going strong! My body doesn't love all these eggs (it goes down kinda hard, especially since I hardboil mine).

Will all these eggs cause me to gain weight? I love my weight right now!


----------



## Irresistible (Sep 6, 2008)

cocoberry10 said:


> Still going strong! My body doesn't love all these eggs (it goes down kinda hard, especially since I hardboil mine).
> 
> Will all these eggs cause me to gain weight? I love my weight right now!



I lost weight since starting on this Challenge , Neroli Explained how when I mentioned it on here a ways back , I didnt understand how that happened lol


----------



## Irresistible (Sep 6, 2008)

I need to get more eggs , this just reminded me


----------



## Naturefreegirl (Sep 6, 2008)

count me in, i also join the MBL by Dec 2009 challenge, that will help out,

I will be  doing  the egg and olive oil treatment


----------



## Irresistible (Sep 6, 2008)

Naturefreegirl said:


> count me in, i also join the MBL by Dec 2009 challenge, that will help out,
> 
> I will be  doing  the egg and olive oil treatment



:welcome3:


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Sep 7, 2008)

I haven't checked in lately but I'm still eating my eggs.

I am noticing that my new growth is a little thicker and that's a plus especially since I have fine and thin hair.

I'm out of my L-cysteine but I'm going to place an order next week.


----------



## Irresistible (Sep 7, 2008)

The Savvy Sistah said:


> I haven't checked in lately but I'm still eating my eggs.
> 
> I am noticing that my new growth is a little thicker and that's a plus especially since I have fine and thin hair.
> 
> I'm out of my L-cysteine but I'm going to place an order next week.



Glad you checked in!  I'm just getting started with this l-cysteine. Ive been reading up on it alot and its so good for so many other things , so are all the other supplements in this challenge. I'm glad I started this and I'm getting back to eating my eggs now, cause no joke its one of the healthiest things as far as whole protein

you all still eatin your eggs???


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 8, 2008)

Are you ladies noticing thicker hair or faster growth?


----------



## Irresistible (Sep 8, 2008)

cocoberry10 said:


> Are you ladies noticing thicker hair or faster growth?



I have had some recent growth, Tigget posted a progress pic in this thread and danigurl said she feels like the eggs/l cysteine have given her 'over the top' growth on top of other stuff she is doing

I too would like to see others check in with their results that have been consistent with this challenge from the beginning or for some time


----------



## Irresistible (Sep 8, 2008)

The Savvy Sistah said:


> I haven't checked in lately but I'm still eating my eggs.
> 
> I am noticing that my new growth is a little thicker and that's a plus especially since I have fine and thin hair.
> 
> I'm out of my L-cysteine but I'm going to place an order next week.



and oops here is another that says she notices thickness


----------



## Irresistible (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm boiling me some eggs today


----------



## Irresistible (Sep 12, 2008)

eggs eggs eggs how do I adore thee

eta: I'm up to half the capsule of l-cysteine daily with no issues , 1 more week at half then I go to the whole capsule daily


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2008)

I found this suppliment the other day. I may have to join this challenge.


----------



## Irresistible (Sep 12, 2008)

Platinum said:


> I found this suppliment the other day. I may have to join this challenge.



yay welcome mama!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Prettyeyes (Sep 13, 2008)

I ran out of my l-cysteine, will get some soon. Eating my eggs.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm eating them and putting them in my hair. I need to buy an extra dozen a week.


----------



## Irresistible (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm back on the eggs again and taking the l-cystein 

3 eggs today


----------



## Irresistible (Sep 13, 2008)

Prettyeyes said:


> I'm eating them and putting them in my hair. I need to buy an extra dozen a week.



keep  on keepin on mama! I'm proud of you

how's your hair feelin?


----------



## Prettyeyes (Sep 13, 2008)

It feels really good. Nice and strong.


----------



## Irresistible (Sep 13, 2008)

Prettyeyes said:


> It feels really good. Nice and strong.



thats so cool!

I cant wait till about December to see where this takes me

I'm hoping so much this will give me some more growth since I'm stuck


----------



## danigurl18 (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm still hanging in there...


----------



## Paradox (Sep 18, 2008)

I had to stop with the vitamin complex, I'll restart this challenge for me when I lose my weight.
I have a silly little fear of feeling hungry and the vitamin b complex sped up my metabolism and I unknowingly ate more.


----------



## Irresistible (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm still hanging in there too

taking my l-cyteine and all the other supps daily

I slacked on the eggs again though, but still have plenty to jump right back on


----------



## Irresistible (Sep 19, 2008)

Oneya said:


> I had to stop with the vitamin complex, I'll restart this challenge for me when I lose my weight.
> I have a silly little fear of feeling hungry and the vitamin b complex sped up my metabolism and I unknowingly ate more.


I take mine at night after a meal, that helps alot


----------



## AngelDoll (Sep 19, 2008)

I fell of this challenge a while back and I never did get the L-cysteine. I guess I will start back eating an egg a day tomorrow. I am just terrible with challenges.


----------



## Paradox (Sep 22, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> I take mine at night after a meal, that helps alot


 I'm not poor anymore
so I'll join again next week. I used to take mine right after my meals...but boy oh boy.


----------



## danigurl18 (Oct 2, 2008)

how's everyone doing?? im still hanging in there trying to think of creative ways to eat my eggs lol


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 2, 2008)

danigurl18 said:


> how's everyone doing?? im still hanging in there trying to think of creative ways to eat my eggs lol


girl I'm still hanging tight too! 

This l-cysteine is good stuff!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2008)

I haven't been consistent. but I'm going to start back on my suppliment. Iris, I love your new siggy.


----------



## Garner (Oct 2, 2008)

I am hanging in there too, Ladies!!!  Love eggs anyway!!!  Dislike taking supplements (although necessary), however I have noticed increased strength and growth.


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 3, 2008)

Garner said:


> I am hanging in there too, Ladies!!!  Love eggs anyway!!!  Dislike taking supplements (although necessary), however I have noticed increased strength and growth.


 Thats so good to hear girl! 



Platinum said:


> I haven't been consistent. but I'm going to start back on my suppliment. Iris, I love your new siggy.


Thank you Platinum sweetie


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 9, 2008)

Just updating ya'll on something VERY important! 

I had a problem taking this plus an antibiotic, it litterally felt like my stomach was BURNING from HELL! Please check with your doc on all your meds while taking this! I am fine now but NEVER went through nothing like that before it was very painful! The antibiotic I took was Doxycycline for a throat infection from a bad cold, and laryngitis! 

I stopped all use of everything including l-cysteine for several days , and stopped that antibiotics and got pro-biotics and just gave everything a chance to settle down , I am fine and have continued my use of l-cysteine now.  But dont want anyone else to go through what I went through, and although I am not 'TOTALY' sure, I do think it was a combo of both the antibiotic and this sulphur amino acid that ultimately caused the issue


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 11, 2008)

anybody else broke this challenge down to just the supps now?

I have,  the eggs were good for just so long

I think Ive had a long enough break now to go back though

but my hair is feeling GREAT!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 27, 2008)

Curious about Lsystein, is there something else I can eat besides taking the supplement. I'm trying to limit all my intake to natural items, w/ exception to my thyroid medicine and asthma medicine. I have to take that as prescribed. But everything else will be all natural. What can I do to boost the Lsysteine everyone's talking about without taking a pill?


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 27, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Curious about Lsystein, is there something else I can eat besides taking the supplement. I'm trying to limit all my intake to natural items, w/ exception to my thyroid medicine and asthma medicine. I have to take that as prescribed. But everything else will be all natural. What can I do to boost the Lsysteine everyone's talking about without taking a pill?



Read up on l-cytsteine as much as you can, because its good for Asthma (lungs) too 

also in Eggs,  somewhat in Garlic and other stuff (all the info on it is on the front page of the thread)

I'm really glad I'm taking this stuff now


----------



## *Happily Me* (Oct 27, 2008)

i'm still going strong.  

I'm eating more eggs now as I've cut down protein from meat


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 27, 2008)

*Happily Me* said:


> i'm still going strong.
> 
> I'm eating more eggs now as I've cut down protein from meat



Thats good! I fell off with the eggs, but I'm gonna go nuts with Egg Nog haha

oh and a powdered whole egg I'm going to order soon , posted in the raw eggs thread

that I could hang with


----------



## danigurl18 (Oct 30, 2008)

Am I the only one still in this challenge...


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 30, 2008)

danigurl18 said:


> Am I the only one still in this challenge...


lol Danigurl

if its just you and me, we get all this good stuff to ourselves

I'm definitely keeping up with the protein, other supps, eggs and l-cysteine 

I know your hair is doing great! Cause mine sure is too


----------



## schipperchow1 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm still eating eggs & taking the cysteine & biotin, though not consistent.  Been way too busyerplexed  Irresistible, glad you're better


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 31, 2008)

schipperchow1 said:


> I'm still eating eggs & taking the cysteine & biotin, though not consistent.  Been way too busyerplexed  Irresistible, glad you're better


I'm glad your still with us


----------



## danigurl18 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah!!! 3 people!!! lol.. I find that eating my eggs at night works best for me... but I take my pill in the morning...


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Oct 31, 2008)

I will try this too


----------



## Brees_hair (Oct 31, 2008)

I have been eating 2-3 hard boiled eggs daily...fell off for 2 days when I ran out and didnt buy any...I don't think it affected progress too much. I will be doing this until the end of the year, giving myself three months to see if there is a signifcant difference. 

Naturally this is easy for me in the mornings because im always rushing. 

I will be sure to report back progress


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 7, 2008)

my hair is doing great. and the protein and l-cysteine are wonderful

I have stopped with the consistent boiled eggs now , now less often but still eating them 

but I just ordered Carnation instant breakfast -the same amount of protein as two whole eggs, plus tons of other great nutrition in them, which means less boiled and no raw eggs for me but the same protein daily   (I will be drinking plenty of egg nog though) now I'm getting my egg protein this way

and its yummy!

I may have made some changes, but this is something I am sticking with for a looooong time to come


----------



## Valerie (Nov 7, 2008)

i'm still on the challenge, eating two eggs daily. Very pleased with my hair.


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 18, 2009)

Am I the only one that still does this??


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 18, 2009)

danigurl18 said:


> Am I the only one that still does this??



Nah girl,  its me and you till the end 

and we reap 

hehe

I think many got on this wagon though or were already on with the l-cysteine

I'm taking it for life now


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 18, 2009)

Me and you till the end!!!


----------



## LucyK (Aug 15, 2009)

Hello...is anyone still on this challenge?  I've been eating the 2 eggs daily and my TWA is growing out at an amazing rate (I should add that I'm taking a multi-vit and blending greens/carrots as well.)...I'm thinking of adding the L Cysteine also...does anyone have any updates?


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 15, 2009)

LucyK said:


> Hello...is anyone still on this challenge?  I've been eating the 2 eggs daily and my TWA is growing out at an amazing rate (I should add that I'm taking a multi-vit and blending greens/carrots as well.)...I'm thinking of adding the L Cysteine also...does anyone have any updates?



I just posted an update recently on my growth 

I'm sure my time doing this and still sticking to it here and there has been some part of the growth

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=390212&highlight=


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 15, 2009)

u know im holding strong


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Aug 16, 2009)

This challenge is probably over, but I am increasing my protein with eggs, salmon, and a protein shake (raw egg  and soy protein powder).  Now I'm adding the L-Cysteine and the Amino Acid Supplement.  I already take the B-complex and vitamin C.  Thanks for all the useful info!


----------



## blkgurl2008 (Aug 16, 2009)

does NAC, n-acetyl l-cysteine count?


----------



## cairopiper (Oct 14, 2009)

blkgurl2008 said:


> does NAC, n-acetyl l-cysteine count?


 
Hi blkgurl2008, I did a search on this thread and it seems that NAC, n-acetyl l-cysteine does count. 

The post number I saw it in was *#24*

N-acetyl-cysteine is the acetylated form of L-cysteine which is more efficiently absorbed and used. It is also an antioxidant that is helpful against viruses. N-acetyl-cysteine has been used as a liver protectant and to break up pulmonary and bronchial mucus. N-acetyl-cysteine can boost glutathione levels in cells. 

There's more useful information in that post to read if you'd like. 

Sorry but I don't know how to do multiple quotes in a post so wasn't able to do an exact quote for you.

I've just bought some NAC, B complex and Vitamin C so will look to start taking these all tomorrow and hopefully get some good results in a few months. I'm currently doing the egg shake in the mornings so I'm figuring this will really bump up any results I may have, and first and foremost, help me start feeling better. 

Cairo
x


----------



## danigurl18 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm still in it! Idk when it was officially over but its apart of my regimen now.. welcome new ladies!


----------



## cairopiper (Oct 14, 2009)

danigurl18 said:


> I'm still in it! Idk when it was officially over but its apart of my regimen now.. welcome new ladies!


 
Hi danigurl, thank for the welcome 

Did you get some good results with this? I have a half moon patch of thinning hair at the front of my head which I'd like to try to revive and hope this along with the egg shake and megatek mixed with oils will all help bring it back to what it should be. It's starting to worry me enough that I'm thinking of seeing a trichologist. 

Cairo
x


----------



## danigurl18 (Oct 14, 2009)

I definately have good growth with this along with chlorella.. if u check my fotki, you can see my progress and it amazes me.. HHG!


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 14, 2009)

danigurl18 said:


> I'm still in it! Idk when it was officially over but its apart of my regimen now.. welcome new ladies!



Hey mama!

Its still a part of mine too,  Ive went to the hip now too



glad you stayed with it girl!


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 14, 2009)

blkgurl2008 said:


> does NAC, n-acetyl l-cysteine count?



yeah I meant to answer this, glad someone else did for you

yes it does


----------



## Lucia (Oct 14, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> yeah I meant to answer this, glad someone else did for you
> 
> yes it does



Hey Iris, 
glad to see you   I saw that 5 scrunches update, I finally updated too, your hairs taken off,  you just updated with 4 scrunches not too long ago. You grow girl


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 14, 2009)

Lucia said:


> Hey Iris,
> glad to see you   I saw that 5 scrunches update, I finally updated too, your hairs taken off,  you just updated with 4 scrunches not too long ago. You grow girl



Thank you Lucia 

I'm shocked at my hair girl,  just outta nowhere!

will check you out! love ya mama!


----------



## Lucia (Oct 14, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> Thank you Lucia
> 
> I'm shocked at my hair girl,  just outta nowhere!
> 
> will check you out! love ya mama!



well you're doing something right keep going


----------



## yodie (Oct 15, 2009)

I just recently started eating two boiled eggs everyday.  Guess the eggs can be boiled or raw, huh?

I've also been taking L-Cysteine.  So, we'll see how it goes. 
Subscribing to this thread.


----------



## yodie (Oct 15, 2009)

How many grams of L-Cysteine are u ladies taking each day? I've been taking 2k a day.


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 16, 2009)

yodie said:


> How many grams of L-Cysteine are u ladies taking each day? I've been taking 2k a day.



Girl be careful, be sure you read all the info on the first page, you need all the other proteins to go with it as well, and triple the Vitamin C,  and B Complex too

I started out with only half a 500mg capsule , actually less than that the first few days then worked my way up the whole capsule,  and dont take anymore than that

I dont think you need 2k and wouldnt risk any issues, you will surely get the benefit from just the eggs and the minimal dose of l-cysteine

dont want nothin to happen to ya girl!


----------



## yodie (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks. Forgot to mention that my 'Now' brand of L-Cys has vitamin C in it. I also take a B Complex. 

Just started L-Cysteine again. Definitely don't mind lowering my dose.


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 16, 2009)

yodie said:


> Thanks. Forgot to mention that my 'Now' brand of L-Cys has vitamin C in it. I also take a B Complex.
> 
> Just started L-Cysteine again. Definitely don't mind lowering my dose.



Cool girl, this surely works

I know lots of ladies are doing the raw thing, but read alot on it causing possible biotin issues,  this way you know its safe with no major risk

happy hair growing girl

cause its coming


----------



## cairopiper (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

Can someone please tell me what other forms of 'whole' protein there are, just in case I'm not able to get my eggs down every day. Most days I take my supplements along with the egg shake recipes from another thread. Today I had an omelette at lunch then took my pills straight after it, but just need other possible alternatives to the eggs.

TIA
Cairo
x


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 20, 2009)

Cairo, How about soy or whey protein shakes?


----------

